# Islam im / unter dem NS-Regime



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2018)

Man hat es ja immer mal wieder, auch hier, wo Personen mit ablehnender, oder sogar islamfeindlicher Haltung als Nazis verglichen werden.
Aber ist das eigentlich richtig?
Eigentlich nicht wirklich, geht man nach folgenden Interview welches der Deutschlandfunk mit David Motadel geführt hat:

Islam im NS - Fur Fuhrer und Prophet

Wie man dem Interview entnehmen kann standen führende Nazis dem Islam garnicht mal so ablehnend gegenüber, so lobte Himmler den Islam zum Beispiel als eine Kriegsreligion die ihren Anhängern für den Tot im Kampf das Paradies versprach und gab es auch im Islam durchaus offene Sympathien für die NS-Idiologie und die Ziele Hitlerdeutschlands.
Vor allem die Bekämpfung der Juden stieß schon damals scheinbar bei nicht wenigen Moslems auf offene Gegenliebe und so ist es vieleicht auch nicht verwunderlich das auf dem Höchststand 250.000 freiwillige Muslime in Wehrmacht und Waffen-SS ihren Dienst taten.

Ich halte das Interview, das einen bis heute wenig beachteten und erforschten Teil des Islam während der Zeit des Zweiten Weltkriegs anreißt, durchaus für lesenswert.
Zum einen weil es umreißt das NS-Idiologie und "radikale" islamische Ansichten sich weit näher standen als man vieleicht immer meinen mag und zum anderen weil es auch einen Blick auf die weniger im Blickfeld befindlichen Abgründe der muslimischen Religion wirft. 

Vor allem aber, um auf den Eingangsatz des Threads zurück zu kommen, lässt es die Bezeichnung "Nazi" für jemanden der gegen den Islam "hetzt" doch irgendwie, auf Grund der starken Sympathie der Nazis für desen radikale Seiten, verkehrt wirken.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2018)

Wenig beachtet? In der Forschung jedenfalls nicht 

Es gab sogar SS Divisionen aus Moslems bestehend und das nutzen des Islams als Kriegsreligion war schon ein Plan des Kaisers und nicht erst von Himmler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man hat es ja immer mal wieder, auch hier, wo Personen mit ablehnender, oder sogar islamfeindlicher Haltung als Nazis verglichen werden.


Richtig, und es ist stimmig, weil es um dieselben Prinzipchen geht: Um pauschale Ablehnung von Gruppen, Kulturen oder Religionen,
die z.B. hier im Forum oder unter AfD-Politikern  so weit  geht, dass sie an Grenzen Frauen und Kinder erschießen wollen oder Boote
versenken als legitime Alternative ansehen. Das ist nur einen Schritt vor der industriellen Vernichtung

"Nazi" ist ein Oberbegriff für menschenverachtende Gedanken und Handlungen mit rassistischem Hintergund und dazu zählen im 
heutigen Sprachgebrauch auch pauschale Ablehnung von Religionen. Und es reicht, wenn jemand Teile der Naziideoligie in die heutige
Zeit überträgt, um sich zu outen und zurecht sozial geächtet zu werden.

Und in der Tat sollten die strammen Nazis erkennen, dass für die Oberverbrecher von Originalnazis der persische Arier als Indogermane
immerhin ein Übermensch zweiter Klasse war und damit nicht zur Ausrottung freigegeben. Aber woher sollte ein dumpfer Neonazi etwas 
von Geschichte verstehen? Würde er etwas verstehen, wäre er kein Nazi, würde er zuhören und denken, wäre es auch kein Nazi.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

> "Nazi" ist ein Oberbegriff für menschenverachtende Gedanken und Handlungen mit rassistischem Hintergund


Nein, Nazi ist die abwertende Bezeichnung für einen Nationalsozialisten. Kein Oberbegriff, nur eine Abkürzung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Darum ist der erste Schritt einer Diskussion, Begriff zu klären.

Da es keine NSDAP mehr gibt, kann es also nach Deiner Definition
gar keine Nazis mehr geben, oder? Ist das nicht genau der Versuch
des ganzen Nazipacks, sich als harmlose Konservative zu tarnen,
oder welches Schafsfell auch immer diese Wölfe gerade angelegt
haben?

Ich halte darum meine etwas weichere und umfassende Definition 
für hilfreich, um bestimmte Feinde unserer Verfassung als das zu
benennen, was sie sind. Im Geiste stramme Nazis.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Dein Fehler ist, dass für dich Rechtsextremist und Nazi ein Synonym sind. 
Ein Nazi besitzt einen ausgeprägten Rassegedanken und will den Staat komplett auf seinen Führer einstellen (vgl Kommunismus/Stalinismus zum Thema Klasse und Personenkult)
Das findest du bei den Personen die du Nazis nennst schlicht und einfach nicht.

Der Nationalsozialismus zerstört das alte und schafft was neues, genau wie der Kommunismus. Der Faschismus tut dies nicht, Franco stützte sich auf die Kirche. Mussolini hat sich auf auf Krone, Kirche etc gestützt.
Der faschistische Staat ist ein Ständestaat, der NS Staat ist ein Staat in dem alle gleich sind. Alle die zur selben Rasse gehören (im Kommunismus wäre es die Klasse)

ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Die Liste könnte man noch fortsetzen. Der Original Nazi war wissenschaftsfeindlich, okkultistisch und esoterisch. Dazu gab es keinesfalls ein "alle sind gleich", sondern natürlich haben sich Parteifunktiponäre herausgenommen, über dem Gesetz zu stehen. Da sind wir bei einem ersten Widerspruch Deiner Aussagen. 

Welche Kriterien muss für Dich ein Mensch erfülllen, um zum Nazi zu werden? Es wird, um es vorweg zu nehmen, darauf hinauslaufen, das niemand mehrNazi ist, gelle? Aber ich lasse mich überraschen


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Edit:



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welche Kriterien muss für Dich ein  Mensch erfülllen, um zum Nazi zu werden? Es wird, um es vorweg zu  nehmen, darauf hinauslaufen, das niemand mehrNazi ist, gelle? Aber ich  lasse mich überraschen



Kriterien, so ein Blödsinn. Hier ich bin bestimmt ein Nazi weil Nazis haben damals Wasser getrunken und ich trinke auch Wasser also muss ich ein Nazi sein! Ist doch logisch oder nicht? Ach und ich rauche aber habe keinen Krebs! Siehe da, rauchen schützt vor Krebs!



Orginalbeitrag:

Naja das Wort "Nazi" wird ja eh schon inflationär benutzt. Ich teile die Meinung von diesem Bild welches mir die Google Suche als erstes ausgespuckt hat: Dateier Begriff Nazi im Wandel der Zeit.jpg – WikiMANNia

Da der Begriff eh bei jeder Gelegenheit benutzt wird um andere zu diffamieren ( siehe: Gartennazis, Rechtschreibnazis, Hi-Fi Voodoonazis etc. ), und der Betriff in der Jugendsprache eh schon mit "Scheiss.e" und anderen Abwerungen gleichgesetzt wird ist es langsamm mal an der Zeit einzugestehen das es nicht möglich ist eine genaue Deffinition zu finden da jeder das Wort anders benutzt.

Ausserdem möchte ich die These aufstellen das auch die Befriffe "rechts & links, konservativ" nichts mehr wert sind und dringend einer Überarbeitung bedürfen.

Geht man etwas tiefer in die Geschichte zurück, so 1848, waren es grade die Linken die uns von der Fürsten und Gutsherren Herrschaft befreit haben ( die Idee eines Staates ist per se Links ). Auf den Linken Druck hin wurde ja erst so etwas wie der Deutsche Staat möglich. Würde mal das ursprünglich echte Links als Maßstab nehmen wären heute wohl alle die gegen eine allmächtige EU sind als Rechts beschimpft 

Mein Vater ist Kreisvorsitzender bei "Die Linke". Gut man mag von der ollen Stasi und Mauermörderpartei halten was man will - als Sohn finde ich es nur lustig das er die Autorität von Brüssel stärken will und am liebten alle Länder und Grenzen der EU abschaffen möchte ( steht auch so im Parteienprogramm ). Die Linken in den anderen europäischen Ländern möchte aber genau das Gegenteil  Und als ich meinen Vater mal darauf angesprochen habe das die totalitäre EU eher den Vorstellungen alter Römischer Kaiser, Napoleon oder Hitlers entspricht wusste er auch nicht mehr was er sagen sollte ... 

Lustig in dem Zusammenhang ist halt auch das Campimo ( Tote Hosen ) Bundeskanzlerin Angelika - Nussknackergesicht - Merkel zum durchhalten aufruft -> Campino fordert Merkel zum Durchhalten auf - WELT

Punk im Wandel der Zeit  Früher hieß es "Fu.ck the System" und heute gibt es durchhalteparolen ala Göbbels von Links ...

Was früher mal Rechts war ist heute Links, was mal Links war ist jetzt Rechts. Sachen gibts ... Und dann kommt noch hinzu das Rechts und Links nichts mit Nationalsozialismus oder Kommunismus zu tun hat. Den ersten raucht bestimmt schon der Kopf ...

Diese ganzen "Nazi, Rechts, Links, whatever" Begriffe gehören auf den Müllhaufen da niemand in der Lage dazu ist eine allgemeingültige Definition zu erstellen. Bei dem ganzen rechts & links heut zu Tage weiß doch keiner mehr wo oben und unten ist ...

Was ich aber klarstellen möchte:
Aus meiner Lebenserfahrung, und dem Gesetz des Universums, bin ich der Meinung das ein gesunder Staat alle! politischen Ströme braucht um aktiv zu Leben. In unserem ganzen Leben brauchen wir gegensetze die sich teilweise aufheben. Nur so findet ein jeder Mensch seine persönliche Mitte!

Zum Thema:

Muslime in der Waffen-SS: Erinnerungen an die bosnische Division Handžar 1943–1945: Amazon.de: Zvonimir Bernwald: Bucher


----------



## 4B11T (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Diese ganzen "Nazi, Rechts, Links, whatever" Begriffe gehören auf den Müllhaufen da niemand in der Lage dazu ist eine allgemeingültige Definition zu erstellen. Bei dem ganzen rechts & links heut zu Tage weiß doch keiner mehr wo oben und unten ist ...



In dem Zusammenhang auch immer wieder witzig:

Alle eher "links orientierten" Pro-Europa-Verfechter, vergessen immer, dass in fast ganz Europa der Wind inzwischen auf rechts dreht und sich Deutschland damit den konservativen Mehrheiten künftig beugen muss z.B. in der Flüchtlingspolitk. Wenn in Brüssel eine Mehrheit für "Grenzen dicht" entsteht (wo nach es aktuell aussieht) dann gilt das nämlich auch für Deutschland, was dann in der Minderheit wäre. So viel zum "Aufbruch nach Europa!"

Während die Anti Europa Verfechter z.B. die AfD wählen und damit Deutschland von der Abhängigkeit der anderen EU Länder lösen und es weiterhin ermöglichen würden, dass Deutschland seine sehr offene Flüchtlingspolitk betreibt.

Das ist totaler Brainf*ck: die Linken unterstützen damit langfristig eine rechte Politik und umgekehrt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welche Kriterien muss für Dich ein Mensch erfülllen, um zum Nazi zu werden? Es wird, um es vorweg zu nehmen, darauf hinauslaufen, das niemand mehrNazi ist, gelle? Aber ich lasse mich überraschen


Nicht niemand, wenn du jemand mit ausgeprägter "Blut und Boden"-Ideologie vor dir hast der auf seine Rasse schwört, dann können wir über den Begriff Nazi reden. Und diese Leute gibt es, aber das sind die wenigsten.
Aber jemand wie Höcke, bitte das ist doch kein Nazi. Das ist schlicht ein Deutschnationaler und wenn man sich anschaut was die Deutschnationalen in der Geschichte verursacht haben ist das schlicht und einfach die richtige Bezeichnung und keine
Verharmlosung.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

4B11T schrieb:


> Alle eher "links orientierten" Pro-Europa-Verfechter, vergessen immer, dass in fast ganz Europa der Wind inzwischen auf rechts dreht und sich Deutschland damit den konservativen Mehrheiten künftig beugen muss z.B. in der Flüchtlingspolitk. Wenn in Brüssel eine Mehrheit für "Grenzen dicht" entsteht (wo nach es aktuell aussieht) dann gilt das nämlich auch für Deutschland, was dann in der Minderheit wäre. So viel zum "Aufbruch nach Europa!"



In Europa gibt es immer mehr Nationalisten, die eben gegen Europa sind.
Die wollen wieder ihre Nationalstaaten haben, wie sie vor den Weltkriegen existierten.
Können sie ja gerne haben, aber dann haben sie in einem Staatenbund wie Europa auch nichts zu suchen und müssen zusehen, wie sie über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Was halt Schwachfug ist. Europa ist durch Nationalstaaten groß geworden und wird es auch nur dadurch bleiben. 

Zusammen zu arbeiten und interne Angelegenheiten sind halt 2 paar Schuhe.

Oder würdest du, wenn du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnst, auch alle Türen und Wände wegreissen damit sich alle gegenseitig beim scheis.sen zuschauen können? Und der der seine Tür behalten will soll schauen wie er aufs Klo kommt ?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Was halt Schwachfug ist. Europa ist durch Nationalstaaten groß geworden und wird es auch nur dadurch bleiben.



Wir sind nicht mehr in 19 und 20 Jahrhundert. Nationalstaaten werden Europa nicht mehr groß machen, sondern in die Bedeutungslosigkeit verfrachten. Die Zukunft liegt in großen Föderativen Staatenbunden wie es die USA einer sind.
Du kannst dich nicht auf Dauer als kleiner einzelner europäischer Nationalstaat in einer Welt behaupten in der "Große Staaten" wie China, Russland und die USA ein vielfaches an Arbeitskraft, Wirtschaftskraft, militärischer Macht und Geld im Vergleich zu dir haben. Das ist als wolle Luxenburg mit Frankreich wirtschaftlich, militärisch und um geopolitischen Einfluss, sowie um Ressourcen konkurieren.
Da hilft es auch nicht ein bisschen zusammen zu arbeiten, aber am Ende doch nicht ,weil es irgendwo aus nationalstaatlichen Befindlichkeiten / Interessen nicht passt.

Europa muss daher die Zukunft sein, denn ohne Europa hat Europa keine Zukunft.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Du ziehst das auch komplett aus dem Kontext. Ausserdem haben sich die ganzen Geo-Strategen schon lange vor unserer Geburt mit der Sache beschäftigt.

Fakt ist ganz einfach das Europa eine an Europa angepasste Politik braucht. Der Vergleich mit den USA, Russland und China hinkt vorne und Hinten.

Nur weil Länder 1000 x größer sind und entsprechend mehr Industrie haben bedeutet das nicht automatisch das die Wirtschaftsleistung auch größer ist. Und China in das Beispiel mit rein zu nehmen, wo 13 Jährige unsere Smartphones zusammen bauen und Flüsse in dem Land jeden Tag eine neue Farbe haben - je nach dem was grade Produziert wird, zeigt nur das du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst.

Airbus funktioniert, die ESA funktioniert und viele andere europäische Einrichtungen auch. Und selbst wenn da noch Sand im Getriebe ist - Sie funktionieren trotzdem besser als ihre Gegenstücke in China oder Russland ( oder auch in den USA siehe Boing ).

Europa braucht zuerst einmal eine Gemeinsamkeit Verteidigungspolitik. Danach kann man sich um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge kümmern. 

Europa wird aber auf lange Sicht scheitern müssen da uns unsere hohen Standards ( Gewerkschaften, Menschenrechte, Solidarsystem etc. ) den Kopf kosten werden.

Du vergleichst Europa mit Staaten wie den USA, Russland und China. Die USA sind am Ende, in China ist der Mensch nichts Wert weil es ja genug gibt und in Russland wird Putin hoffentlich schlau genug sein um einfach abzuwarten wie der Rest der Welt sich zerfleischt.

Wenn dann vergleiche Europa lieber mit z.B. Japan.


----------



## 4B11T (27. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Europa gibt es immer mehr Nationalisten, die eben gegen Europa sind. (...) Können sie ja gerne haben, aber dann haben sie in einem Staatenbund wie Europa auch nichts zu suchen und müssen zusehen, wie sie über die Runden kommen.



Toll, wer nicht nach deutscher Pfeife tanzt darf die EU gern verlassen oder wie ist dein Beitrag zu verstehen? Warte lass mich kurz überlegen, das letze mal, als Deutschland der Meinung war für ganz Europa den Ton angeben zu wollen war das dunkelste Kapitel in unserer Geschichte, war auch irgendwie doof, oder? Das muss doch auch demokratisch zu lösen sein und da sehe ich künftig kaum noch Mehrheiten für die aktuellen Deutschen Ziele.

Zählen wir mal auf, wer deiner Meinung nach den Staatenbund verlassen sollte: Visegrad Gruppe, Balkan, Italien mit seinem neuen Mitte Rechts Bündnis, natürlich auch Österreich dank FPÖ, 
Portugal sowieso..., wer bleibt dann noch übrig: Skandinavien, Benelux, Frankreich & Deutschland. Schweiz war nie dabei, GB ist weg, Türkei will längst nicht mehr, Spanien will Regionsweise (Katalonien) austreten. Tolles Europa stellst du dir da vor: die reichsten Länder des Kontinents verbünden sich dann gegen die Ärmsten. Entweder alle oder keiner. In den USA hat diese Vereinigung über einen netten, kleinen und richtig blutigen Bürgerkrieg geführt, schauen wir mal ob alternativ auch der merkelsche Geldhahn ausreicht um auch künftig alle im Boot zu behalten.

Edit: Thread successfully hijacked


----------



## 4B11T (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Europa braucht zuerst einmal eine Gemeinsamkeit Verteidigungspolitik.



So lang ein durchschnittlicher Osteuropäer im ganzen Jahr so viel verdient, wie ein durchschnittlicher Deutscher im Monat, ist eine gemeinsame Verteidigungspolitik unser geringstes Problem. Warum nicht an der NATO festhalten?


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Du kannst nicht an der Nato festhalten wenn du gleichzeitig mit Europa in die Waagschale der Welt einsteigen willst.

Europa ist momentan nicht mehr als ein gelämter Patient an dem die ganze Welt ihre Medizin ausprobiert. 

Wir haben kein Europäisches- microsoft, google, mc donalds, weiteres wichtiges hier einfügen.

Wir können weder unsere Verwaltung noch irgendwas aus eigener Hand stemmen obwohl das Weltweit am meisten verbreitete OS aus Europa kommt.

Wir hier auf unserem Kontinent sind schon lange nicht mehr Herr über unsere eigene Lage. Und bis zur Neuordnung kommen wir aus diesem Schlamassel auch nicht raus.

BTW:
Solange der Durchschnittliche Ost Europäer mehr verdient als 20 Chinesen ist doch alles gut?!?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Naja das Wort "Nazi" wird ja eh schon inflationär benutzt.


Naja, mit einer Partei im Bundestag, die ziemlich genau das macht und will, was ab anno 1923 von der NSDAP gefordert wurde, und  mit 12,6% verdeckten Nazis im Land, die diesen Sauhaufen gewählt haben, wird der Begriff keineswegs zu häufig angewendet. Die Parallel mit Sündenböcken wie Juden => Moslem und  Versailler Vertrag => das böse Europa sowie dem klassischen Familienbild und Unterdrückung von Frauen und Minderheiten ("Volksschädling" soll wieder als Begriff eingeführt werden), mit dem Versuch, die Pressefreiheit einzuschränken (Gleichschaltung), mit gedulteten und geforderten Gewalttaten gegen andere (siehe SA) ist es so offenkundig, dass man den 12,6% AfD Wählern nicht oft genug den Begriff "Du Nazi" entgegenwerfen kann. 

Und ja, genau wie damals heißt es dann wieder hinterher, man habe davon nichts gewusst.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2018)

4B11T schrieb:


> So lang ein durchschnittlicher Osteuropäer im ganzen Jahr so viel verdient, wie ein durchschnittlicher Deutscher im Monat, ist eine gemeinsame Verteidigungspolitik unser geringstes Problem. Warum nicht an der NATO festhalten?



Weil die NATO nicht europäischen Interessen dient sondern primär amerikanische im Blick hat, die zwar ein paar Überschneidungspunkte mit europäischen Interessen haben aber halt auch nicht zuviele.
Europa muss auch in der Außenpolitik unabhängig werden und sich durchsetzen können, das wird langfrisitg ohne eigene europäische Truppen nicht gehen. Da ist ein eigenes unabhängiges Verteidigungsbündnis ein guter erster Schritt auf den Weg dahin.
Allerdings einer der auch schon 25 Jahre überfällig wäre / ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Was halt Schwachfug ist. Europa ist durch Nationalstaaten groß geworden und wird es auch nur dadurch bleiben.


Fakt ist, dass sich diese Nationalstaaten immer wieder bis aufs Blut bekämpft haben. Eine so umfassenden wirtschaftliche und kulturelle Blüte, wie seit dem Beginn der EWG gab es noch nie in Europa. Der Wettbewerb liegt in einer internationalisierten Welt heute nicht mehr zwischen Portugal und Spanien, sondern zwischen Europa und China. Und dann wollen diese AfD-Nazis die EU zerschlagen. So ein Dummfug.


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Februar 2018)

@Nightslaver
Du gehst in deiner Annahme von der Quantität aus. De facto stehen wir mit der gesamten Welt seit >100 Jahren in Konkurrenz (siehe Krupp, Siemens, Daimler, Bayer, etc.pp). Und man sehe und staune, wo wir heute sind. Größe ist nicht das Maß der Dinge.
Die schiere Masse hat uns nie zu etwas Besonderem gemacht. Innovation und Qualität sind die Maßstäbe für ein Bestehen am Weltmarkt.
Mit billiger Masse muss man nicht konkurrieren, sollen das die Chinesen machen.
Die Arbeitskraft wird immer mehr und mehr durch Robotik abgedeckt. Die menschliche Arbeitskraft wird immer bedeutungsloser werden.
Und dann wäre da noch die Frage nach dem "Muss das sein?". Müssen wir ganz oben mitspielen, immer mehr und mehr, uns bspw. mit Asien duellieren?
Und was machen Staaten, die sich keiner EU anschließen können? Wie überlebt ein Australien, ohne sich mit den ganz Großen zu messen?

Natürlich kann ein "Imperium" wie die EU anderen Ländern besser den eigenen Willen aufzwingen, bspw. einem Afrika diktieren, was es von uns zu kaufen hat, damit es Zugang zu unserem Markt bekommt (den es eh mangels Konkurrenzfähigkeit kaum bis gar nicht bedienen, lediglich die wertvollen Rohstoffe für einen Appel und ein Ei abgeben kann). Nur ob das so toll ist, wäre die Frage.
Auch wäre zu klären, ob die EU-interne Umverteilung irgendeinen Sinn erfüllt. Ob der Euro als Gemeinschaftswährung aufgrund der Unmöglichkeit zur Abwertung für einzelne Mitgliedsstaaten mehr Fluch als Segen ist?
In einer EWG wie wir sie 35 Jahre erfolgreich hatten, kann man alles auch wunderbar und ohne die ganzen Probleme meistern. Eine Kooperation der europäischen Länder ist ja keineswegs verboten oder abzulehnen, gab es auch dort.
Das Problem ist der zentrale Superstaat, den man gerade fleißig erschafft. Diese "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa", die eigentlich absolut niemand benötigt.
Es gab viele Versuche, ein solches "Imperium Europa" unter einer Regierung zu erschaffen. Es ging immer nach hinten los.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht mehr in 19 und 20 Jahrhundert. Nationalstaaten werden Europa nicht mehr groß machen, sondern in die Bedeutungslosigkeit verfrachten. Die Zukunft liegt in großen Föderativen Staatenbunden wie es die USA einer sind.



Die USA waren aber – im Gegensatz zu Europa – vorher nie über 20 eigene Staaten, mit eigener Kultur, Sprache und Vergangenheit.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst dich nicht als kleiner einzelner europäischer Nationalstaat in einer Welt behaupten in der "Große Staaten" wie China, Russland und die USA ein vielfaches an Arbeitskraft, Wirtschaftskraft, militärischer Macht und Geld im Vergleich zu dir haben. Das ist als wolle Luxenburg mit Frankreich wirtschaftlich, militärisch und um geopolitischen Einfluss, sowie um Ressourcen konkurieren. Da hilft es auch nicht ein bisschen zusammen zu arbeiten, aber am Ende doch nicht,weil es irgendwo nicht passt.



Und die Lösung soll sein, Länder in eine Union zu pressen, die völlig verschiedene Ansichten und Vorstellungen haben? 

Wie soll das funktionieren? Schon jetzt zeichnen sich doch große Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Mitgliedstaaten ab. Wie soll man diese Unterschiede lösen?

Per Entschluss ganz oben über den Kopf des Landes, das es anders sieht hinweg? Dann wird GB nicht das letzte Land sein, dass die EU verlässt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Europa muss daher die Zukunft sein, denn ohne Europa hat Europa keine Zukunft.



Europa ist nicht die EU und die EU ist nicht Europa.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gab viele Versuche, ein solches "Imperium Europa" unter einer Regierung zu erschaffen. Es ging immer nach hinten los.


Es gab, seien es die Römer, die Franzosen oder die Deutschen immer nur kriegerische Versuche und der römische war über 500 Jahre ziemlich erfolgreich.
Aktuell machen wir es friedlich, freiwillig und über Wahlen mit Einbeziehen der gesamten Bevölkerung. Das Minderheiten hier und da gegen bestimmte 
Verschläge sind, liegt im Kern der Demokratie. Die kulturellen Unterschiede in Europa, klammert man Bayern aus,  sind relativ gering, die Verbindungen
Jahrhunderte alt. Da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört.

Es gibt doch noch genug Länder innerhalb der EU, die sich nicht im Währungsverbund des Euro beteiligen. Aber Ziel aller dieser Staaten ist es, langfrisitg 
einzutreten, oder, wie das Beispiel England zeigt, komplett auszutreten.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Nein, solche Leute wie DU sind es das Europa nicht funktioniert.

Geh doch mal die Fakten durch:

- Du findest auf der Welt kein dicht besiedlertes Gebiet als Europa
- Du findest auf der Welt kein Land / Gebiet / whatever in dem so viele verschiedene Völker und Länder vertreten sind wie in Europa
- Nirgends findest du auch annähernd eine änhlich aufgebaute Geschichte mit all ihren verschiedenen Strängen
- Von Schnee und Eis bis zum Mittelmeer findest du in Europa alles was dich Glücklich macht. Wo gib es das sonst?

Wir in Europa haben die beste Infastruktur, wir können Aufgrund unser Unterschiede schneller als jede gemeinschaft der Welt auf Änderungen am Markt etc. reagieren. Unsere Unterschiede in Europa sind das was uns so stark macht. Die Evolution macht es vor, der stärkste überlebt. Und nunja ... Europa exestierte schon immer 

Europa braucht eine Politik welche die stärken der einzelnen Länder miteinander vereint denn das ist das was Europa ausmacht. Eine gemeinsamme Ausenhandelspolitik welche in Euro abrechnet aber die Länder in ihren eigenen Währungen ausbezahlt. Der Euro hätte der Schlussstein des Hauses Europa bilden müssen und nicht das Fundament.

Du kannst nichts x-beliebigem Land auf der ganzen Welt in ein gleiches politisches Korsett quetschen und davon ausgehen das das gut geht. Jeder Mensch auf diesem Planeten ist unterschiedlich, jeder Mensch fühlt und handelt anders. 

Europa kann nur was werden wenn die Stärken ( infrastruktur, "kurze Wege", schnelle Reaktionszeiten etc. ) ausgebaut werden. Wir sind halt nicht die USA oder China, bei uns herrschen ganz andere Wertevorstellungen.

Und dann gibt es immer noch Leute die sich über Krieg in Europa in den letzten 300 Jahren Gedanken machen. Aber mal Stolz auf unsere Gemeinschafft zu sein ist wohl nicht möglich  Gemessen an der Anzahl an Völkern und ethien ging es in Europa vergleichsweise ruhig zu.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ... Und die Lösung soll sein, Länder in eine Union zu pressen, die völlig verschiedene Ansichten und Vorstellungen haben? ... Europa ist nicht die EU und die EU ist nicht Europa.



Sehr sehr gut geschrieben, Daumen hoch dafür!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> - Du findest auf der Welt kein dicht besiedlertes Gebiet als Europa
> - Du findest auf der Welt kein Land / Gebiet / whatever in dem so viele verschiedene Völker und Länder vertreten sind wie in Europa
> - Nirgends findest du auch annähernd eine änhlich aufgebaute Geschichte mit all ihren verschiedenen Strängen
> - Von Schnee und Eis bis zum Mittelmeer findest du in Europa alles was dich Glücklich macht. Wo gib es das sonst?


1. Indien? China, betrachtet man nicht die Ländergröße sondern bewohnbare Fläche, hat eine erheblich höhere Dichte.
2. Die USA?
3. Da unterschätzt Du aber den Fernen Osten massiv. Deine Unkenntnis bedeutet nicht, dass es nicht passierte. 
4. Japan, China, USA, Indien ... scheinbar hast Du Sachsen noch nie verlassen...

Australien ist im Commenwealth gut und stark organisiert.

Der Euro ist nicht das Fundament. Er ist, beginnend mit ausgewählten Ländern, ein Teil der sinnvollen Entwicklung, um es Menschen massiv zu vereinfachen, in der EU zu handeln und zu reisen. Wenn man keine Zollgrenzen mehr hat und feste Wechselkurse, warum soll man dann keine gemeinsame Währung nutzen?  Ein Problem waren einzig gefälschte Gutachten für die Griechenlandauufnahme. Da sollte die EU Goldmann und Sachs mit einer 100 Milliarden Klage überziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Nein, solche Leute wie DU sind es das Europa nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Geh doch mal die Fakten durch:
> 
> ...



Bevolkerungsdichte – Wikipedia

Hast du dich außerhalb Europas mal umgesehen? Sieht nicht danach aus.

Innerhalb Europas gibt es natürlich Unterschiede zw. den einzelenen Völkergruppen, aber zoomst du mal etwas raus, unterscheidet sich der Russe nicht sehr großartig vom Franzosen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

1. Du kannst dir alles so hinbiegen wie du es brauchst. 
2. Die USA besteht per se aus Europäern, Indianern und Eskimos. Deren aktueller Schmelztiegel hat keinen geschichtlichen Boden.
3. Schon allein die Wirkung des fernen Ostens auf die aktuelle Welt war aus kultureller Sicht deutlich weniger.
4. Japan gebe ich dir recht, ist vergleichbar mit Europa. Allerdings habe ich schon vorher Japan mit Europa auf ein LvL gestellt. USA nur wenn du Kannada mirzählen würdest. China hat nichts zu Europa vergleichbares. 

Keine Ahnung dafür das du aus Hannover, der Gewerkschafftsstadt schlecht, kommst bist du nen ziemlicher Nestbeschmutzer. Und ja ich habe Niedersachen schon öfter mal verlassen, sogar 7 Jahre im Ausland ( Bayern gelebt ) ...


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2018)

Naja, in Alaska gibt es Schnee und Eis und in Florida hast ebenso Mittelmeerverhältnisse 

Wo hat sich *interessierterUser* denn etwas hingebogen? Deine Aussage war schlicht falsch.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Alaska ist jetzt aber nicht unbedingt für das pralle Leben bekannt  Zumindest würde ich Alaska jetzt nicht mit Skandinavien vergleichen 

Das sind jetzt auch eher Spitzfindigkeiten um irgendwie ein Gegenagument liefern zu können. Wobei Alaska ja eigentlich zu Russland gehört 

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Als Deutscher, Franzose, Spanier oder was auch immer nimmst du dir 2 Wochen Zeit, kannst für 19 € von Metropole zu Metropole fliegen und erlebst alle Klimazonen. Als US-Amerikaner kann ich mir jetzt keinen Grund vorstellen warum du Alaska besuchen solltest ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> ...


Du stellst wilde Thesen auf, wir widerlegen sie mit 2s Nachdenken und Du nennst das hinbiegen? Aber es ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Gedankenwelt typischer AfDler

- Die USA bestehen seit 400 Jahren aus Menschen aller Länder dieser Welt. Wenn man die Bevölkerungszahlen mit Europa vergleicht, ist die Wirtschaftskraft dieser Mulikultur ziemlich beeindruckend, oder? 

- Der ferne Osten war so weit, dass er über tausend Jahre den Kontakt zu wilden Nachbarn einstellte. China hätte das römische Reich im Handstreich erobert, um 1000 herum fuhren 100m Schiffe nach Kalifornien, dann wurde die Seefahrt verboten. China ist ein wunderbares Beispiel, was durch Isolation passiert. Man fällt zurück. 

- Was ist denn mit Skifahren in den Rocky Mounts? Da brauchst Du kein Kanada. Kauf Dir einen Globus und schau Dir im ersten Schritt die Welt an, dann setzt Dich in ein Fahrzeug und schau es Dir an.

- Was meinst Du mit Netzbeschmutzer? Dass ich gegen AfD-Nazis kämpfe, damit unser freiheitlicher Staat nocht zerstört wird? Gegen Verfassungsfeinde zu kämpfen ist also schon wieder Netzbeschmutzen. Bist Du bei Euch im Haus der Blockwart, oder wie kommst Du auf solche Gedanken?


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2018)

Und in Skandinavien hast du das pralle leben überhalb des Polarkreises, wo das Eis so richtig losgeht? 

Eigentlich sind die letzten halben dutzend Posts doch OT, aber mich nervt es ja persönlich schon, wenn Leute Aussagen treffen, die komplett falsch sind.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du stellst wilde Thesen auf, wir widerlegen sie mit 2s Nachdenken und Du nennst das hinbiegen? Aber es ist ein schönes Beispiel für die Gedankenwelt typischer AfDler
> 
> - Die USA bestehen seit 400 Jahren aus Menschen aller Länder dieser Welt. Wenn man die Bevölkerungszahlen mit Europa vergleicht, ist die Wirtschaftskraft dieser Mulikultur ziemlich beeindruckend, oder?
> 
> ...



Yo,2 Sekunden nachdenken. Die USA besteht seit 400 Jahren  Und Europa wie lang? Jetzt denk mal 2 Sekunden nach ...

Der ferne Osten ... klar frag mal einen Franzosen welch gigantischen Einflss der ferne Osten auf ihn hat und hatte  Um 1000 herrum ... frag mal die Skandinavier die waren früher da. 

Skifahren in den Rocky Mounts ist wie Skifahren in den Alpen, beides möglich hat aber nichts nördlichem Breitengrat per se zu tun. Kauf dir nen Globus ...

Willst du mich als AFD Nazi histellen? Wobei sich beides eigentlich ausschließt ... Sorry ich darf nicht mal Wählen gehen weil kein Deutscher und so. Such dir bitte nen anderen wo du deinen Frust über deine eigene Welt entladen kannst  Extremismus entsteht durch frust und unzufriedenheit. Und du scheinst extrem gefrustet und unzufrieden zu sein ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> ...


Die Einwanderungswellen begannen 1620, seit dem haben sich die USA kulturell abgekoppelt
Ich sagte doch, besorg Dir einen Globus und schau Dir an, wie weit es über den Pazifik von
China bis nach Kalifornien ist. Vielleicht verstehst Du dann die Leistung. Es ist etwas anders,
als mit Ruderbooten mit Hilfssegel Etappen von max. 1000km zu machen, die Sprünge Island, 
Grönland zu Neufundland sid eine ganz andere Nummer.

Man kann auch ohne wählen zu dürfen mit der AfD symphatisieren. Aber irgendwann wirst Du
auch 18 sein oder auf anderem Weg zum Wahlrecht kommen und bis dahin haben Dich die 
Diskussionen hier hoffentlich soweit gebracht, keine Verfassungsfeinde zu wählen. Dann wären
die Texte hier schon ein Erfolg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Um das OT hier mal zu beenden, ein paar Artikel zum Thema:

Muslime in Deutschland: „Der Islam ist vergleichbar mit dem Faschismus"

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam 

Auch immer gut, ist die Kairoer Erklärung der Menschenrechte oder die Arabische Charta der Menschenrechte.

Und zum Schluss eine Liste über die 56 Staaten, die Mitglied in der Organisation für islamische Zusammenarbeit sind.

Eine Liste erlesener Demokratien und Horte der Menschenrechte…

Man kann zusammenfassend feststellen, dass der TE mit seiner im Eingangspost geschriebenen These durchaus den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat.

Wie man eine derartige Ideologie in den Schutz nehmen kann, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Artikel dazu:.


Religionen sind immer alles andere als Demokratie, aber es geht hier nicht um eine Plattform für Hetze, 
sondern um die haarspalterische Frage, warum man heutige Nazis als Nazi bezeichnet, obwohl die Urspruchs 
Deppen gar nichts gegen Moslems hatten. Wie schon gesagt, es geht um dasselbe Prinzip. Ob man nun
eine judische Religion oder eine moslemische als Feindbild sucht, ist im Prinzip dasselbe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Und eine Ideologie fällt halt besonders negativ auf. Ich kann es niemanden verübeln, wenn er nicht die Lebenswirklichkeit dieser Ideologie erleben möchte.

Wäre ich eine Frau, Homosexuell oder Jude/Christ, würde ich auch nicht gerne in einem solchen Land leben wollen.

Im Jahre 2018 gibt es noch ein paar wenige Länder, wo man für die reine Tatsache, dass man Homosexuell ist, hingerichtet wird. 

Und diese Hinrichtungen werden halt mit der herrschenden Ideologie begründet. Diese Ideologie abzulehnen, ist daher für jeden Demokraten selbstverständlich.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Islam ist nicht gleich Islam! Es kommt immer darauf an welchen Menschen du triffst. Ob er ein Ars.chloch ist oder nicht hat nichts mit der Religion zu tun.

In Bayern hatte ich einen Arbeitskollegen der aus West-Parkistan kam. Wenn wir uns Leberkässemmel bestellt haben hab ich für ihn halt belegte Käsebrötchen mit bestellt. Wir haben gemeinsam am Tisch gegessen - da gab es von ihm aus kein gemecker wegen Schweinefleisch.

In der Firma wo ich momentan arbeite gibt es 2 Albaner die Anfang 40 sind und mit denen ich mich auch gut verstehe. Wir haben uns oft über Religion unterhalten weil ich meinte das es doch etwas tolles ist. Die beiden wollten aber leider nicht mehr in eine Moschee gehen, laut ihren Aussagen sind da wohl einige extremisten drin.

Islam hat nichts mit "Nazi" zu tun und auch per se auch nichts mit Antisemitismus. Die Taten einzellner sollten nicht als Maßstab gelten. Jede Religion bringt auch erstaulich weitsichtige und gute Sachen mit nur Leben viele nicht danach 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... Aber irgendwann wirst Du
> auch 18 sein oder auf anderem Weg zum Wahlrecht kommen ...



Sag mal was stimmt eigentlich mit dir nicht? Argumente und Gegenargumente ... du kannst nicht mehr liefern und machst ein auf beleidigtes Kleinkind. Bei dir ist echt was verkehrt. Mit 32 hätte ich das Alter zum Wählen, allerdings werde ich nie eine Deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit annehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Islam ist nicht gleich Islam! Es kommt immer darauf an welchen Menschen du triffst. Ob er ein Ars.chloch ist oder nicht hat nichts mit der Religion zu tun.



Ich rede ja auch nicht von den Menschen, sondern von der Ideologie. 

Das ist ein Unterschied.



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> In Bayern hatte ich einen Arbeitskollegen der aus West-Parkistan kam. Wenn wir uns Leberkässemmel bestellt haben hab ich für ihn halt belegte Käsebrötchen mit bestellt. Wir haben gemeinsam am Tisch gegessen - da gab es von ihm aus kein gemecker wegen Schweinefleisch. In der Firma wo ich momentan arbeite gibt es 2 Albaner die Anfang 40 sind und mit denen ich mich auch gut verstehe. Wir haben uns oft über Religion unterhalten weil ich meinte das es doch etwas tolles ist. Die beiden wollten aber leider nicht mehr in eine Moschee gehen, laut ihren Aussagen sind da wohl einige extremisten drin.



Klar, wer in Europa sozialisiert wird, der ist meist gefeiter gegen religiösen Extremismus. Aber nur weil es friedliche Menschen gibt, ist ja nicht die Ideologie per se friedlich. 



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Die Taten einzellner sollten nicht als Maßstab gelten.



Stimmt, man sollte nicht die Menschen betrachten, sondern die Ideologie selbst. 

Und da sieht das Fazit halt einfach nicht rosig aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von den Menschen, sondern von der Ideologie. .


Aber Du kämpft gegen die Menschen


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Die "Probleme" die weitläufig dem Islam in die Schuhe geschoben werden sind halt Hausgemacht.

Syrien 1970 -> YouTube 

Sieht halt fast aus wie in der BRD, Frauen tragen kaum Kopftuch. Und ja schon damals gab es dort den Islam?!?

DIe Türkei ist auch ein gutes Beispiel -> Geschichte der Republik Turkei – Wikipedia

Diese Liste kann man endlos weiterführen, mit jedem "radikalen moslem staat". In den 70ern und 80ern gab es halt sehr sehr sehr sehr wenig vollverschleierte Frauen.

Und was ist dann passiert:
Staatschef XYZ tanzt nicht nach der Pfeife von US und A und dann werden demjenigen Kriegsverbrechen etc. in die Schuhe geschoben und das Land flächendeckend bombadiert. 

Jedes kleine Kind weis das Druck irgendwo im System Gegendruck erzeugt. Gewalt erzeugt gegengewalt etc. Ursache und Wirkung blablablabla.

Und die die nichts dafür können dürfen es ausbaden  Mustafa Kemal Atatürk war einer der größten Politiker der jünderen Vergangenheit. Schade das sein Erbe so mit Füßen getreten wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Wo "kämpfe" ich? 

Außerdem bin ich immer gegen die Ideologie gewesen. Menschen können sich ändern, niemand muss für immer Mitglied einer Ideologie sein.

Es gibt auch Mitglieder NSDAP, die erkannt haben, wofür der Nationalsozialismus stand und die dann Widerstand geleistet haben. Ich denke z. B. an Oskar Schindler.

Es ist also durchaus möglich hinter die Fassade der Ideologie zu gucken und sich dagegen zu entscheiden. Gerade die Mitglieder des Zentralrates der Ex-Muslime sind ein lebender Beweis dafür.

Diese Menschen verdienen unsere Unterstützung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Die "Probleme" die weitläufig dem Islam in die Schuhe geschoben werden sind halt Hausgemacht.


Ersetzt man den Begriff Islamismus gegen Freiheitskampf, klingt es gleich ganz anders. Die arabische Welt wurde und wird vom Westen als Spielball genommen, früher offensichtlich kolonalisiert, heute z.B. durch Einstufung als dritte Welt mit massiv eingeschnitten Rechten und Möglichkeiten  in der UN. Wer sitzt z.B. mit ständigen Mitgliedern im Sicherheitsrat? Die alten Kolonialmächte ...

Ich mag keine Religion, die sich in den Vordergrund drängt. Religion ist für mich Privatsache und es ist völlig egal, welche Religion.  Sehe ich z.B. die christlichen Kirchen als Arbeitgeber, die jenseits des Grundgesetzes z.B. Geschiedene entlassen dürfen, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Sehe ich Bayern, was stumpf Verfassungsgerichtsurteile zu religiösen Symbolen in Schulen ignoriert, dann sieht man die Verbohrtheit von religiösen Fundamentalisten. Und natürlich ist mir das Weltbild und insbesondere das Frauenbild des Islam ein Greuel, aber darum kann man nicht gegen einzelne Menschen einer Religion aggieren. Was wir mit den Juden im Land erlebt haben, will ich nie wieder erleben, nicht einmal im zarten Ansatz. Und sehe ich marodierenden deutschen Mob, der Flüchtklinge aus Bussen zerren will, dann ist das genau der Anfang und muss massiv unterbunden werden.

Und parallel bin ich z.B. durchaus dafür, dass Religionsfreiheit nicht zwingend bedeutet, Religion offen und aggesssiv nach außen leben zu dürfen. Themen wie Beschneidung von Kindern oder automatische Zugehörigkeit zu einer Religion halte ich für kritisch. Entgültig Religionsmitglied im juristischen Sinne zu werden, sollte immer eine bewußte Entscheidung mit 18 Jahren bleiben.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

Es ist nichts verwerfliches daran gegen Menschen direkt zu kämpfen, das sagt auch das in diesem Land geltende Gesetz -> Widerstandsrecht – Wikipedia

Andrerseits schreibt er es nur um dich selbst zu diffamieren -> Diffamierung – Wikipedia "Dies kann ... oder durch diverse Unterstellungen geschehen."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Es ist nichts verwerfliches daran gegen Menschen direkt zu kämpfen


Offen dafür einzutreten und zu fordern, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken und Menschen verrecken zu lassen, hat wenig mit unserem Artikel 20 des Grundgesetz zu tun.


----------



## Cross-Flow (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ersetzt man den Begriff Islamismus gegen Freiheitskampf, klingt es gleich ganz anders. Die arabische Welt wurde und wird vom Westen als Spielball genommen, früher offensichtlich kolonalisiert, heute z.B. durch Einstufung als dritte Welt mit massiv eingeschnitten Rechten und Möglichkeiten  in der UN. Wer sitzt z.B. mit ständigen Mitgliedern im Sicherheitsrat? Die alten Kolonialmächte ...
> 
> Ich mag keine Religion, die sich in den Vordergrund drängt. Religion ist für mich Privatsache und es ist völlig egal, welche Religion.  Sehe ich z.B. die christlichen Kirchen als Arbeitgeber, die jenseits des Grundgesetzes z.B. Geschiedene entlassen dürfen, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch. Sehe ich Bayern, was stumpf Verfassungsgerichtsurteile zu religiösen Symbolen in Schulen ignoriert, dann sieht man die Verbohrtheit von religiösen Fundamentalisten. Und natürlich ist mir das Weltbild und insbesondere das Frauenbild des Islam ein Greuel, aber darum kann man nicht gegen einzelne Menschen einer Religion aggieren. Was wir mit den Juden im Land erlebt haben, will ich nie wieder erleben, nicht einmal im zarten Ansatz. Und sehe ich marodierenden deutschen Mob, der Flüchtklinge aus Bussen zerren will, dann ist das genau der Anfang und muss massiv unterbunden werden.
> 
> Und parallel bin ich z.B. durchaus dafür, dass Religionsfreiheit nicht zwingend bedeutet, Religion offen und aggesssiv nach außen eben zu dürfen. Themen wie Beschneidung von Kindern oder automatische Zugehörigkeit zu einer Religion halte ich für kritisch. Entgültig Religionsmitglied im juristischen Sinne zu werden, sollte immer eine bewußte Entscheidung mit 18 Jahren bleiben.



Mit Freiheitskampf kann man sich alles schönreden wenn man denn möchte. Ist ja auch allgemein positiv betrachtet dieser Begriff. Nun der zweite Weltkrieg kann ja auch ein Freiheitskampf gewesen sein, befreit die Völker von der Zinsherrschaft, dem Marxismus und dem Englischen Imperalismus. Jedem das seine ...

Die arabische Welt stimmt ja auch schon wieder nicht. Vereinigte Arabische Emirate – Wikipedia , ein Beispiel für ein nicht unbedingt 3. Welt Land.

Wenn du keine Religion magst die sich in den Vordergrund drängt, magst du dann lieber Gesetze die sich in den Vordergrund drängen? Wenn in Bayern ein Kruzifix in der Schule hängt dann bestimmt nicht aus dem Grund das die dortige Regierung sich mit Berlin anlegen will sonder aus dem Grund das die Wähler es in Bayern einfach so wollen. Das ist ihre Art zu leben! Niemand, nicht mal Berlin, darf ihnen das streitig machen. 

Oh je (bayrische) Politiker machen das was ihre Wähler wollen. Brr schlimm wenn die Politik auf ihre Wähler hört. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das Leben wäre in einem Land ohne Leiharbeit oder mit einer Rente die zum Leben reicht ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Mit Freiheitskampf kann man sich alles schönreden wenn man denn möchte:


Du siehst, nur der Begriff ändert viel. Ob man einen Kampf religös fundamentalistisch, Freiheitskampf oder Terrorismus nennt, ändert in der Betrachtungsweise viel. Die "Wahrheit" liegt immer in der Mitte. Was ist z.B. die IRA? Es ist alles "Freiheitskampf gegen England", "Religionskrieg von Evangelen gegen Katholiken" und ebenso "Terrorismus". Was ist die ETA in Spanien? 

Wir nutzen heute den Begriff Terrorismus inflationär, Erdogan z.B nennt seine ethnische Säuberung gegen die Kurden Kampf gegen Terrorismus. Man sollte also sehr genau hinschauen und beurteilen. 

Die VAE sind Teil der blockfreien dritten Welt ohne großartiges Mitspracherecht in der UN: Bewegung der Blockfreien Staaten – Wikipedia

Was soll die Frage nach religösen Geboten versus Gesetzen? Ich stehe fest auf dem Boden unserer Verfassung  und respektiere ausschließlich demokratisch verabschiedete oder gedultete Gesetze (sehr viele unseres BGB oder StGB entstammen noch der Kaiserzeit oder dem tausendjährigem Reich), die mit Gewaltenteilung umgesetzt werden. Willkürliche Scheiterhaufen oder Steinigungen lehne ich ab. Das es oft ähnliche Ansätze und Ausführungen gibt ändert nichts daran.

Gerade, um zum Thema zurückzukommen, die Nazis haben den Rechtstaat aufgehoben. Ähnliches erleben wir in zarten Ansätzen in Polen, auch wenn es dort bedingt durch den Versuch,  eine korrupte Judikative zu durchbrechen, komplizierter ist, und auch die AfD aggiert in vielen Bereichen weit jenseits unseres Grundgesetzes, insbesondere Artikel 1 und 3.


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2018)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wie das Leben wäre in einem Land ohne Leiharbeit oder mit einer Rente die zum Leben reicht ...


Die ganzen Hartz-Reformen, etc. wurden anno dazumal sowohl im Bundestag als auch im Bundesrat auch von der CSU abgesegnet und man hält in Treue fest bis heute zu ihnen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offen dafür einzutreten und zu  fordern, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken und Menschen verrecken zu lassen,  hat wenig mit unserem Artikel 20 des Grundgesetz zu tun.


Man kennt ja schließlich seine Freitaler Perlen hier im Forum:


Spoiler






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein  Schleuserschiff kommt, es  zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte  dem nicht  Folge geleistet werden,  einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum  Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,   dass Schiff  versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in  Hoheitsgewässern  befindet,  hast du auch keine rechtlichen  Probleme.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, mit einer Partei im Bundestag, die ziemlich genau das macht und will, dass ab anno 1923 von der NSDAP gefordert wurde, und  mit 12,6% verdeckten Nazis im Land, die diesen Sauhaufen gewählt haben, wird der Begriff keineswegs zu häufig angewendet. Die Parallel mit Sündenböcken wie Juden => Moslem und  Versailler Vertrag => das böse Europa sowie dem klassischen Familienbild und Unterdrückung von Frauen und Minderheiten ("Volksschädling" soll wieder als Begriff eingeführt werden), mit dem Versuch, die Pressefreiheit einzuschränken (Gleichschaltung), mit gedulteten und geforderten Gewalttaten gegen andere (siehe SA) ist es so offenkundig, dass man den 12,6% AfD nicht oft genug den Begriff "Du Nazi" entgegenwerfen kann.
> 
> Und ja, genau wie damals heißt es dann wieder hinterher, man habe davon nichts gewusst.


Wie kann eine Person die in ihrem Bereich so gut ist , so einen Bullshit auf politischer Ebene schreiben?
Das ist reiner Populismus und einfach nur falsch. Die AfD entspricht in etwa dem was die DNVP war. Völkisch, national und Stock Konservativ. Die AfD will das alte zurück->Konservativ (Ewiggestrig). Nazis wollen was komplett neues.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass sich diese Nationalstaaten immer wieder bis aufs Blut bekämpft haben. Eine so umfassenden wirtschaftliche und kulturelle Blüte, wie seit dem Beginn der EWG gab es noch nie in Europa. Der Wettbewerb liegt in einer internationalisierten Welt heute nicht mehr zwischen Portugal und Spanien, sondern zwischen Europa und China. Und dann wollen diese AfD-Nazis die EU zerschlagen. So ein Dummfug.


Naja, wenn man sich die Zeit vor dem ersten Weltkrieg ansieht hast du auch eine unglaubliche Blüte. Berlin um 1900, die schönste Stadt der Welt. Europa brauchte diesen Konflikt (achte auf Vergangenheit)


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offen dafür einzutreten und zu fordern, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken und Menschen verrecken zu lassen, hat wenig mit unserem Artikel 20 des Grundgesetz zu tun.


Puh, nun wir haben ja eine Partei im Bundestag die schon einen Schießbefehl gegeben hat als sie in der Regierung war.
2 Tipps:
1. Die Partei hat nichts mit der SED zu tun
2. Sie ist links


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

- Dp -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist reiner Populismus und einfach nur falsch. Die AfD entspricht in etwa dem was die DNVP war.


Wo differenziert sich die DNVP von der NSDPA? Kapp-Putsch mitgemacht und mit der NSDAP zusammen gearbeitet, bis sie deswegen bedeutungslos wurde. Dieselbe Grütze von demokratiefeindlichen und rassistischen Deppen.  Und das sind die großen Vorbilder der heutigen Nazis der AfD?  Na dann, gute Nacht

Also nochmal, um den Bogen zum Thema zu bringen. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob die alten Nazis gegen Juden und die  neuen Nazis gegen Moslems kämpfen. Es geht immer nur um ein einfaches Feindbild, um einen einfachen Sündenbock und eine einfache Lösung für schlichte Menschen, die auf so einen Humbug hereinfallen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh, nun wir haben ja eine Partei im Bundestag die schon einen Schießbefehl gegeben hat als sie in der Regierung war.


Den Befehl haben alle Parteien in der Volkskammer mitgetragen, also auch CPU, LDP etc. 
In der AfD sind tummeln sch alte Kämpfer der Volkskammer, wie z.B. Klaus-Peter Kaschke. 
Und jetzt? Was beweißt das?


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht mehr in 19 und 20 Jahrhundert. Nationalstaaten werden Europa nicht mehr groß machen, sondern in die Bedeutungslosigkeit verfrachten. Die Zukunft liegt in großen Föderativen Staatenbunden wie es die USA einer sind.
> Du kannst dich nicht auf Dauer als kleiner einzelner europäischer Nationalstaat in einer Welt behaupten in der "Große Staaten" wie China, Russland und die USA ein vielfaches an Arbeitskraft, Wirtschaftskraft, militärischer Macht und Geld im Vergleich zu dir haben. Das ist als wolle Luxenburg mit Frankreich wirtschaftlich, militärisch und um geopolitischen Einfluss, sowie um Ressourcen konkurieren.
> Da hilft es auch nicht ein bisschen zusammen zu arbeiten, aber am Ende doch nicht ,weil es irgendwo aus nationalstaatlichen Befindlichkeiten / Interessen nicht passt.
> 
> Europa muss daher die Zukunft sein, denn ohne Europa hat Europa keine Zukunft.



Ein vielfaches an Wirtschaftskraft und Russland in einem Satz? Passt nicht so ganz.

@interessierteruser und es gibt immer noch keinen einzigen Nazi auf diesem Planeten. Worüber ihr redet sind Neo Nazis und die meisten die ihr so diffamiert haben nicht mal im Ansatz etwas mit den wirklichen Vorstellungen der Nationalsozialisten zu tuen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> .. die meisten die ihr so diffamiert haben nicht mal im Ansatz etwas mit den wirklichen Vorstellungen der Nationalsozialisten zu tuen.


Darum auch an Dich die Frage, was man alles erfüllen muss, um ein Nazi zu sein?


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

> Wo differenziert sich die DNVP von der NSDPA? Kapp-Putsch mitgemacht und mit der NSDAP zusammen gearbeitet, bis sie deswegen bedeutungslos wurde. Dieselbe Grütze von demokratiefeindlichen und rassistischen Deppen.  Und das sind die großen Vorbilder der heutigen Nazis der AfD? Na dann, gute Nacht


Zusammenarbeit würde ich das nicht nennen, da hat sich Papen einfach verdammt in Hitler getäuscht. Er sah Hitler als eine Art Volkstribun und wollte ihn ausnutzen. Und da liegt auch schon der Unterschied, Hitler war ein Volkstribun.
Er kam von ganz unten und hat eine atemberaubende Karriere gemacht, die Deutschnationalen waren überzeugt von ihrem Stand. Der alte deutsche Adel, das Großbürgertum. In diesem Stand war die Ansicht weit verbreitet, dass die NSDAP
eine linke Partei war. Sie haben Rassismus und Militarismus geteilt, das Gesellschaftsbild der beiden Parteien war aber absolut unterschiedlich. Aber ausgeprägter Militarismus und Nationalismus hat sich nicht nur auf faschistische Staaten beschränkt (Siehe UdSSR).

Die AfD selbst sieht sich aber in der Tradition der DVP, Stresemanns Partei. Und wie die FAZ schon schrieb kann sich die AfD auch durchaus auf Stresemann berufen in ihrer politischen Tradition. Allerdings nicht auf den Stresemann der Kanzler
und Außenminister war sondern auf den jungen Stresemann. 


> Den Befehl haben alle Parteien in der Volkskammer mitgetragen, also auch CPU, LDP etc.


Tipp 3:
Zu der Zeit gab es noch keine CDU


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum auch an Dich die Frage, was man alles erfüllen muss, um ein Nazi zu sein?



Mitglied der NSDAP zu sein genügt völlig.
Da diese aber nicht mehr existiert ist es auch nicht mehr möglich einer zu sein, deshalb verwendet man den Begriff Neo Nazi für Personen die die Ansichten des 3. Reiches heutzutage vertreten, allerdings sind das sehr sehr wenige, bei uns wird jeder "Nazi" genannt der Ansichten vertritt die rechts der CSU sind, was eigentlich ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis ist, in anderen Staaten ist so etwas kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> in anderen Staaten ist so etwas kein Problem.



Die werden von gewissen Leuten als Patrioten bezeichnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mitglied der NSDAP zu sein genügt völlig.


Ah, eine schöne Art und Weise das Problem "Nazi" schön zu reden.
Dann gibt es ja keine mehr und alles ist in Ordnung. 

Das sehe ich anders. In dem Augenblick, in dem Nazis verherrlicht
werden und man deren Politik folgt, macht man sich ganz unabhängig
von der Existenz eines Parteiausweises selber zum Nazi.

Darum ist es auch unerheblich, ob es früher die eine Bevölkerungs-
gruppe und heute eine andere trifft, das Prinzip ist dasselbe.


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ah, eine schöne Art und Weise das Problem "Nazi" schön zu reden.
> Dann gibt es ja keine mehr und alles ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Das sehe ich anders. In dem Augenblick, in dem Nazis verherrlicht
> ...



Deine Definition ist aber ziemlich irrelevant, verwende einfach das Wort Neo Nazi. 
Aber welche politische Position du vertrittst hast du ja mehr als einmal gezeigt.
Nicht jeder ist ein Nazi der nicht deiner Meinung ist, aber vielleicht wirst du das irgendwann auch noch lernen.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Februar 2018)

Neo Nazis (Reichsbürger, Patrioten, beliebiges Synonym hier einfügen ... ) sind eben noch immer Nazis.
Das Feindbild wurde aktualisiert, aber die "einfachen Lösungen" sind teilweise erschreckend ähnlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist ein Nazi der nicht deiner Meinung ist, aber vielleicht wirst du das irgendwann auch noch lernen.


Für mich sind Menschen, die rassistisch handeln, Gewalt gegen Mitbürger gut heißen, rein nationalistisch denken, Menschrechte verspotten, aufrüsten wollen und den Rechtstaat nicht ernst nehmen Nazis, weil sie exakt das machen, was ab 1933 der Kern der Politk war.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Du hast aber nicht die Deutungshoheit.
Rassistisch sein ist im übrigen etwas anderes als das ausgeprägte Rassedenken der Nazis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht die Deutungshoheit..


Darum erkläre ich Dir meine Wortbedeutung. Jetzt verstehe ich andere, die einen NSDAP-Ausweis als Kriterium sehen.
Darum sind wir genau an dem Punkt, den ich im zweiten Beitrag formulierte, dass dieses Thema im Wesentlichen dazu 
dienen soll, jeden heutigen Neonazi rein zu waschen. Nazicleaning sozusagen


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Ich sehe einen Mitgliedsausweis nicht als Kriterium. Auch nicht jeder der getauft ist, ist religiös.
Nein, es geht um die Methoden, Ziele und Weltansichten. 

Um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen, wir haben einen einen Haufen geometrischer Formen vor uns, die alle 4 Seiten haben.
Du sagst jetzt grade, dass alle diese Formen Quadrate sind, weil sie ja alle 4 Seiten haben. 

Aber du kennst dich mit Mathe aus und würdest das nie machen, warum machst du es dann in der Politik?


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen Mitgliedsausweis nicht als Kriterium. Auch nicht jeder der getauft ist, ist religiös.


Der Vergleich hinkt und zwar so sehr, dass er zum Pferdemetzger muss. Die Taufe wird meist in einem Alter vollzogen, wo der Mensch selbst sich nicht bewusst dafür oder dagegen entscheiden kann, der Beitritt in eine Partei schon. Aber vielleicht ist es bei der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend Jungen Union ja anders und man wird dort schon im Säuglingsalter Zwangsmitglied.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zusammenarbeit würde ich das nicht nennen, da  hat sich Papen einfach verdammt in Hitler getäuscht.


Ja ne, ist klar. Er soll sich getäuscht haben. Und die Harzburger Front sowie die Hugenberg-Presse sind deiner Logik nach aufrechte Demokraten, die es nicht so gemeint haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Februar 2018)

Die Diskussionen um all die Synonyme für Nazis lenken primär vom eigentlichen Problem ab. 
Da heißt es dann "Ich bin doch nur ein besorgter Bürger/Patriot/...  und kein Nazi", aber die dahinterstehende Agenda und das Gedankengut ist das der Nazis. 
Man verschwendet mit diesen Diskussionen viel Zeit und Energie um die seeehr feinen Nuancen zwischen den Gruppierungen herauszuarbeiten um niemanden "unrechtmäßig" als Nazi zu beschuldigen.
Aus diesem Grund, werde ich Leute dieser Gruppierungen auch als das benennen, was sie in gröberer Definition sind -> Nazis.

Letztendlich hat die Geschichte oft genug gezeigt, dass jedwede Form von Rassismus und Nationalismus für ein friedliches gemeinsames Miteinander absolut fatal sind.
Aus diesem Grund sehe ich den Rechtsruck in Deutschland, Europa und der Welt auch mit größter Besorgnis.
Man sollte eigentlich aus der jüngeren Geschichte gelernt haben, dass es keinen zweiten Hitler mehr geben darf.
Bitte ... es ist wirklich noch nicht so lange her.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Man sollte auch gelernt haben, dass man Ideologien, die undemokratisch sind und für Unfreiheit stehen, abzulehnen sind.

Trotzdem wird gegenüber einer Ideologie ständig eine Geduld und Nachsicht bewiesen, die bemerkenswert ist. Und die These die der TE aufgestellt hat, ist ja berechtigt, wie die Geschichte zeigt. Und doch werden die Kritiker besagter Ideologie in einer Tour diffamiert.

Soviel dazu, dass man scheinbar aus der Geschichte gelernt hat. So wie in den dreißiger Jahren keiner die Leute ernstgenommen, die vor den Gefahren des Nationalsozialismus gewarnt haben, so werden heute die die Leute, die vor einer anderen Ideologie warnen, auch nicht ernstgenommen.

Erst vor wenigen Tage hat sich die Ermordung der Widerstandskämpfer der weißen Rose zum 75ten Mal gejährt. Diese mutigen jungen Leute haben dem Zeitgeist widersprochen und haben den Nationalsozialismus als das entarnt, was er ist. Eine verbrecherische Ideologie. Ihr Opfer sollte uns alle Mahnung sein, dass sie nicht umsonst gestorben sind in ihrem Kampf für die Freiheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollte auch gelernt haben, dass man Ideologien, die undemokratisch sind und für Unfreiheit stehen, abzulehnen sind.
> 
> Trotzdem wird gegenüber einer Ideologie ständig eine Geduld und Nachsicht bewiesen, die bemerkenswert ist.


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so viele der AfD Ideologie anhängen. Das ist ein Grund zum Fremdschämen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollte auch gelernt haben, dass man Ideologien, die undemokratisch sind und für Unfreiheit stehen, abzulehnen sind.


Das hat hier auch niemand bestritten. Nur wie die Vergangenheit im WiPoWi gezeigt hat,  kommt man vor lauter rechtsextremer und rassistischer Pfeiffen nicht dazu, es ohne Verallgemeinerung auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen sowie ohne rassistische und fremdenfeindliche Ressentiements zu diskutieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum so viele der AfD Ideologie anhängen. Das ist ein Grund zum Fremdschämen.



Vielleicht weil die AfD nicht in einer Tour Anschläge in den letzten drei Jahren begangen hat. Paris, Brüssel, Nizza, London, Berlin, St. Petersburg, Manchester, Stockholm und viele weitere.

Das ist mehr als nur zum Fremdschämen. Das ist eine echte Bedrohung, anders als das Phantom von der "rechten" Bedrohnung die manche überall wähnen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das hat hier auch niemand bestritten. Nur wie die Vergangenheit im WiPoWi gezeigt hat,  kommt man vor lauter rechtsextremer und rassistischer Pfeiffen nicht dazu, es ohne Verallgemeinerung auf ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen sowie ohne rassistische und fremdenfeindliche Ressentiements zu diskutieren.



Die 56 Mitgliedsstaaten der OIC zeigen jeden Tag in ihren Ländern warum besagte Ideologie abzulehen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt und zwar so sehr, dass er zum Pferdemetzger muss. Die Taufe wird meist in einem Alter vollzogen, wo der Mensch selbst sich nicht bewusst dafür oder dagegen entscheiden kann, der Beitritt in eine Partei schon. Aber vielleicht ist es bei der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend Jungen Union ja anders und man wird dort schon im Säuglingsalter Zwangsmitglied.


Ach und niemand ist der Partei beigetreten, weil er Karriere machen wollte alle haben das aus Überzeugung gemacht. Es gibt heute noch Arbeitgeber die wollen, dass du getauft bist, wenn du dort arbeitest.


Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Er soll sich getäuscht haben. Und die Harzburger Front sowie die Hugenberg-Presse sind deiner Logik nach aufrechte Demokraten, die es nicht so gemeint haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie kann man nur so schwarz weiß sehen, als ob es nur eine einzige undemokratische Staatsform gibt.
Die Deutschnationalen wollten entweder das Kaiserreich wieder auferstehen lassen, eine Idee die man aus Ermangelung eines passenden Kaisers nicht versucht hat oder
alternativ einen faschistischen Ständestaat. Warum hat Schleicher wohl versucht die NSDAP zu spalten?
Papen ist einfach auf die Fresse geflogen, er wollte Hitler nie zum wahren Herrscher machen. Ich empfehle mal Sebastian Haffner zu lesen.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Februar 2018)

Was ist mit den angezündeten Flüchtlingsheimen + Behinderung von Rettungsarbeiten? Sind das keine Anschläge?


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die 56 Mitgliedsstaaten der OIC zeigen jeden Tag in ihren Ländern warum besagte Ideologie abzulehen ist.


Und wegen den Mitgliedsstaaten spamst du hier möglichst hübsch verklausulierte "Ausländer raus!"-Postings?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was ist mit den angezündeten Flüchtlingsheimen + Behinderung von Rettungsarbeiten? Sind das keine Anschläge?



Absolut. Und sie sind genauso abzulehnen, wie alle andere Anschläge. Nur kann ich schon einen Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Brandstiftung ohne Tote und Anschläge mit mehren hunderten Toten erkennen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wegen den Mitgliedsstaaten spamst du hier möglichst hübsch verklausulierte "Ausländer raus!"-Postings?



Ich habe nichts gegen ausländische Staatsbürger. Ich kenne dutzende die *legal* in diese Land gekommen sind, um es zu bereichern. Die sind herzlich willkommen.

Wenn wir ein Einwanderungsland sein sollen (was ja diverse Parteien behaupten), dann brauchen wir aber auch ein Einwanderungsgesetz, dass dafür sorgt, dass wir auch ausschließlich Fachkräfte bekommen, die uns nutzen. So wie es richtige Einwanderungsländer auch machen.


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was ist mit den angezündeten Flüchtlingsheimen + Behinderung von Rettungsarbeiten? Sind das keine Anschläge?



Anschläge? Nein. 
Brandstiftung? Ja. 
Abgesehen davon wurde ein großer Teil der Asylheime auch von den eigenen Bewohnern angezündet, aus was für Gründen auch immer.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und sie sind genauso abzulehnen, wie alle andere Anschläge. Nur kann ich schon einen Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Brandstiftung ohne Tote und Anschläge mit mehren hunderten Toten erkennen.



Natürlich sind Anschläge generell und egal aus welchem Grund absolut verachtenswert und abzulehnen.

Nur hat der Rassismus aber leider 6 Millionen getötete Juden  und viel mehr Opfer generell hervorgebracht.
Hitler hat auch nicht sofort angefangen Juden/Homosexuelle/Gegner/andere zu vergasen.
Die ganze Schweinerei hat damals auch langsam und "harmlos" angefangen und manche Tendenzen von damals kann man auch heute wiedererkennen.

Durch eine wachsende Anzahl an Menschen mit diesem Gedankengut, wächst auch die Anzahl der radikalen Personen innerhalb dieser Gruppen (kann auch pauschal für das extreme linke Spektrum gelten, nur ist es da aktuell nicht von Bedeutung).
Mit einer größer werdenden Anzahl an Anhängern, steigt dann auch die durchschnittliche Akzeptanz in der gesamten Bevölkerung, bis irgendwann ein zweiter Psychopath aufsteht und die Massen hinter sich versammeln kann.

Die größte schwäche der Demokratie ist leider, dass sie sich selbst abschaffen kann.

Edit: 





RtZk schrieb:


> Anschläge? Nein.
> Brandstiftung? Ja.



Dann nenne ich den Vorfall beim World Trade Center auch Brandstiftung.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass das Gebäude und die Kerze/Zünder etwas größer waren.
Nur als Bildliches Beispiel. Ich will hier jetzt keine OT Diskussion zu dem Thema losbrechen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Das vergasen war auch eher die letzte Möglichkeit die Juden auch noch mit in den Untergang zu nehmen. Im Falle eines siegreichen Krieges hätte
sich das sicher anders ereignet (siehe Madagaskar Pläne) oder man hätte ein Heer von Sklaven gehalten. 
Der Weg von der Machtergreifung zum vergasen war nicht vorherbestimmt. Was vorherbestimmt war, dass man die Juden aus Deutschland entfernen wollte.


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Anschläge generell und egal aus welchem Grund absolut verachtenswert und abzulehnen.
> 
> Nur hat der Rassismus aber leider 6 Millionen getötete Juden  und viel mehr Opfer generell hervorgebracht.
> Hitler hat auch nicht sofort angefangen Juden/Homosexuelle/Gegner/andere zu vergasen.
> ...



Sorry, aber so kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. 
Ein Feuer zu legen ist definitiv Brandstiftung.
Aber mit einem Flugzeug in ein Gebäude fliegen (wird da ein Brand gelegt? Nein sicherlich nicht) und fast 3000 Menschen töten? So etwas gleich zu setzen ist schon sehr sehr extrem.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Feuer in einem bewohnten Gebäude zu legen sollte rechtlich eher als versuchter Mord durchgehen.


----------



## RtZk (27. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Feuer in einem bewohnten Gebäude zu legen sollte rechtlich eher als versuchter Mord durchgehen.



Vermutlich beides, wobei es nicht 100% Mord sein muss, da nun mal eines der Mordmerkmale erfüllt worden sein muss. 
Allerdings habe ich zumindest keine Fälle mit bekommen wo bewohnte Heime angezündet wurden? 
Eigentlich waren die Brände von bewohnten Gebäuden meines Wissens nach von den Bewohnern gelegt oder verschuldet worden.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Februar 2018)

Ob Holocaust, World Trade Center, Autobombe oder Flüchtlingsheim, es sind alles Taten, die im Hass auf andere begründet sind.


Ich will einfach nicht, dass wir jemals wieder die extremeren Eskalationsstufen des Hasses in Europa erleben oder diese gar ausführen.

Eigentlich habe ich jetzt das wichtigste von dem geschrieben was ich so sagen wollte und denke. 
In einer solchen Diskussion wird sowieso niemals jemand einen anderen einfach so umstimmen, 
aber ich denke, dass es gut ist verschiedene Denkweisen zu erörtern um auch mal in anderen Richtungen weiterzudenken.

In diesem Sinne werde ich mich erst einmal aus der Diskussion zurückziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren die Brände von bewohnten Gebäuden meines Wissens nach von den Bewohnern gelegt oder verschuldet worden.


Ich kann nur für meine Stadt sprechen, aber ja bei uns war das so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> In einer solchen Diskussion wird sowieso niemals jemand einen anderen einfach so umstimmen, .


Immerhin reden wir hier miteinander ohne uns zu beleidigen. Für mich wird es dann problematisch, wenn Menschen offen zu Straftaten aufrufen oder diese billigend in Kauf nehmen. Eine Meinung ist eine Meinung, Sympathien sind immer etwas persönliches und niemand muss jede Religion, jede Ideologie und jede Meinung lieben. Solange alle auf dem Boden unserer Verfassung und unserer Gesetze bleiben, ist ganz viel geholfen. Dass wir alle Geschichte anders erlebt haben und bewerten, dass wir Zeichen anders deuten,  dass wir einen unterschiedlichen Fokus haben, auf das, was alles passiert, ist ganz normal, solange wir friedlich miteinander umgehen und solange niemand die Hand gegen einen anderen erhebt. Und das passiert leider ziemlich oft, auch wenn die Zeiten insgesamt für uns in Europa immer friedlicher werden.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie es richtige Einwanderungsländer auch machen.


(Klassische) Einwanderung ungleich Asyl/Flüchtling/subsidärer Schutz



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und sie sind genauso abzulehnen, wie alle andere Anschläge.


Muss ich wirklich wieder die Beiträge von dir raussuchen, wo die höhnich  Beifall geklatscht hast, als Rechtsextreme vor Flüchtlingsheimen  Bambule gemacht und Flüchtlinge die dort untergebracht werden sollten,  bedroht haben? Das Interwebz vergisst nichts. 

Funfact: Die hier so oft verschriene radikale Linke, hat mit Freiwilligen in den Reihen  der YPG mehr zum Kampf gegen den IS und radikalen Islam beigetragen, als alle Marktschreier von Rechtsaußen zusammen. 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die ganze Schweinerei hat damals auch langsam und "harmlos" angefangen  und manche Tendenzen von damals kann man auch heute  wiedererkennen.


Siehe auch: Eight stages of genocide - Wikipedia



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach und niemand ist der Partei beigetreten, weil er Karriere machen wollte alle haben das aus Überzeugung gemacht.


Ach so läuft der Hase. Sie wollten ja "nur Karriere machen" und haben es ja nicht so gemeint. Aber bei der Union war man schon immer groß darin, Rechtsextreme zu verharmlosen: jungle.world - Bluhende Sumpflandschaften



> Es gibt heute noch Arbeitgeber die wollen, dass du getauft bist, wenn du dort arbeitest.


Wollen? Sie dürfen es "dank" kirchlichen Arbeitsrecht sogar verlangen. Etwas, was weder bei Beamten, noch bei normalen Angestellten verlangt werden darf, ohne sich einer Klage wegen Verstoß u.a. gegen das AGG konfrontiert zu sehen.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Anschläge? Nein.
> Brandstiftung? Ja.
> Abgesehen davon wurde ein großer Teil der Asylheime auch von den eigenen Bewohnern angezündet, aus was für Gründen auch immer.



Ich weiss nicht, was ich schlimmer finde - Deinen "Beitrag" oder dass es dafuer auch noch Likes gegeben hat.

"Anschlag" ist kein rechtsnormierter Begriff. Allgemein wird als Anschlag aber ein gewalttaetiger Uebergriff auf Dinge oder Menschen verstanden, der darauf abzielt, Schaden zu verursachen. Beim Anzuenden von Fluechtlingsunterkuenften von Anschlaegen zu sprechen, ist deshalb auch kaum zu beanstanden? Ich kann auch nicht erkennen, weshalb "Brandstiftung" weniger schlimm sein sollte.

Woher Deine Information stammt, dass ein "grosser" Teil der Brandstiftungen Anschlaege von den Bewohnern der Unterkuenfte selbst begangen wurde, weiss ich nicht. Aus den Statistiken des Bundeskriminalamtes wohl eher nicht - lt. denen gab es 2017 beinahe taeglich solche Straftaten und wurde bei der "ueberwiegenden Mehrheit" ein rechtsradikaler Hintergrund ermittelt und bei weiteren zumindest vermutet. Selbst gelegte Braende hat es bestimmt auch gegeben - duerften aber eine esotherische Mindermenge ausmachen.

2016 gab es uebrigens etwa 4mal soviele Anschlaege.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die größte schwäche der Demokratie ist leider, dass sie sich selbst abschaffen kann.



Bin ich völlig bei dir. Und diese Demokratie ist bedroht, aber nicht durch das „rechte“ Phantom, das hier einige sehen, sondern durch folgende Ideologie.



> In Belgien liegen die Anteile muslimischer Fundamentalisten bei über 53, in Frankreich bei 52 Prozent





> „Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein.“





> Die Zahl der Deutschen, die den Islam als bedrohlich empfinden, stieg laut Religionsmonitor der Bertelsmann-Stiftung von 53 Prozent 2012 auf 57 Prozent 2014. Dem Satz, der Islam passe nicht in die westliche Welt, stimmten 2012 noch 52 Prozent zu, 2014 waren es schon 61 Prozent.





> Der Studie „Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland“ zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz „Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie“ eher oder völlig zu.





> Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland „religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen“. In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr.





> Der Aussage, dass „Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig“ sind, pflichteten nach der Studie „Muslime in Deutschland“ 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent.





> Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen.





> Denn: „Als Muslime haben sie eine Religion, die nichts und niemanden anerkennt außer sich. Demokratie und Menschenrecht werden nicht akzeptiert.“ Alle Versuche, den Islam zu modernisieren, seien „bisher gescheitert“.



Das ist wohl die wichtigste Erkenntnis. 



> “Die Migranten werden nicht zu Fundamentalisten, weil sie hier so schlecht behandelt werden, nein, sie kommen aus Ländern, in denen Fundamentalismus und Fremdgruppenfeindlichkeit stark ausgeprägt sind.“





> Das heißt, der Hang zur Gewalt wird nicht hier erworben, er ist mitgebracht.



Alles in allem sehr ernüchternde Zahlen und Fakten. Widerlegen sie doch die gängigsten Aussagen, die wir nach einem Anschlag immer wieder hören dürfen.

Und ferner zeigen sie, dass die vom TE in seinem Eingangspost aufgestellte These durchaus einen wahren Kern hat und daher mMn zutreffend ist.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht, dass wir jemals wieder die extremeren Eskalationsstufen des Hasses in Europa erleben oder diese gar ausführen.



Ich auch nicht. Genau deshalb lehne ich diese undemokratische Ideologie auch ab. 

Und du willst keine „extremeren Eskalationsstufen des Hasses in Europa erleben“? 

Was waren Paris, London, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, Stockholm, Barcelona, St. Petersburg und viele andere Orten, wenn nicht „extremere Eskalationsstufen des Hasses“? Es passiert seit drei Jahren mitten im Herzen Europas.



Poulton schrieb:


> (Klassische) Einwanderung ungleich Asyl/Flüchtling/subsidärer Schutz



Und trotzdem schaffen es die klassischen Einwanderungsländer sich auch davor zu schützen. Ich denke da insbesondere an Australien (sehr vorbildlich) und die USA.

Und auch nicht klassische Einwanderungsländer sind in der Hinsicht viel klüger als Deutschland. Zuletzt haben wohl die Sozialdemokraten in Dänemark erkannt, was das Gebot der Stunde ist. 

Da ja immer mehr europäische Länder wieder vernünftig regiert werden, ist die Hoffnung noch nicht verloren.



JePe schrieb:


> Woher Deine Information stammt, dass ein "grosser" Teil der Brandstiftungen Anschlaege von den Bewohnern der Unterkuenfte selbst begangen wurde, weiss ich nicht. Aus den Statistiken des Bundeskriminalamtes wohl eher nicht - lt. denen gab es 2017 beinahe taeglich solche Straftaten und wurde bei der "ueberwiegenden Mehrheit" ein rechtsradikaler Hintergrund ermittelt und bei weiteren zumindest vermutet. Selbst gelegte Braende hat es bestimmt auch gegeben - duerften aber eine esotherische Mindermenge ausmachen.
> 
> 2016 gab es uebrigens etwa 4mal soviele Anschlaege.



Wird die Statistik so „geführt“, wie die in Brandenburg?

Weil dann weiß man zumindest, was man davon halten soll. Aber in einem Land, wo die Arbeitslosenzahl jeden Monat geschönigt werden und der Armutsbericht das Papier, auf dem er steht, nichts wert ist, verwundert auch das nicht.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bin ich völlig bei dir. Und diese Demokratie ist bedroht, aber nicht durch das „rechte“ Phantom, das hier einige sehen, sondern durch folgende Ideologie.


Dazu das interessante Abschlusszitat aus der Primärquelle, welche nicht die Welt ist: https://www.wzb.eu/sites/default/files/u252/s21-25_koopmans.pdf


> Das Ausmaß des islamischen religiösen Fundamentalismus wie auch seine  Korrelate – Homophobie, Antisemitismus und „Abendlandphobie“ – sollten  bei politischen Entscheidungsträgern ebenso wie bei den Führern  muslimischer Gemeinschaften ernsthafter Grund zur Besorgnis sein.  Natürlich sollte religiöser Fundamentalismus nicht mit der Bereitschaft,  religiös motivierte Gewalt zu unterstützen oder sich gar daran zu  beteiligen, gleichgesetzt werden. Doch angesichts seiner starken  Beziehung zur Fremdgruppenfeindlichkeit ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass  er einen Nährboden für die Radikalisierung bietet. Gleichwohl sollte  man auch nicht vergessen, dass die Muslime in Westeuropa nur eine  relativ kleine Bevölkerungsminderheit sind. Relativ gesehen sind die  Niveaus des Fundamentalismus und der Fremdgruppenfeindlichkeit unter  Muslimen zwar viel höher, in absoluten Zahlen gibt es aber mindestens  genauso viele christliche wie muslimische Fundamentalisten in  Westeuropa, und die große Mehrheit der Homophobiker und Antisemiten sind  nach wie vor Einheimische. Wie ein sowohl von den Muslimen als auch von  Christen respektierter religiöser Führer einst sagte: „Wer unter euch  ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.“






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was waren Paris, London, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, Stockholm, Barcelona,  St. Petersburg und viele andere Orten, wenn nicht „extremere  Eskalationsstufen des Hasses“? Es passiert seit drei Jahren mitten im  Herzen Europas.


Eric Rudolph, Gundolf Köhler, Breivik, NSU, sächsische Wehrsportgruppen, Anschlag in München 2016...
Todesopfer rechtsextremer Gewalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia
Fluchtlingsfeindliche Angriffe in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia
Startseite | Mut Gegen Rechte Gewalt


----------



## Taskmaster (28. Februar 2018)

Die statistische Erfassung/Aufarbeitung ist wirklich der blanke Wahnwitz. Sie war schon vor 2015 völlig Banane, stand immer wieder massiv in der Kritik, aber jetzt ist sie eine reine Posse.

Related NZZ, Interview mit Michael Wolffsohn:


> Wenn heute von Judenhass die Rede ist, dann geht es fast immer um rechte Antisemiten.
> 
> Die gibt es natürlich. Mit einem Unterschied: Der alte Jean-Marie Le Pen, so grässlich er war und ist, hat keine Gewalt an Juden verübt und sie auch nicht gefordert. Gleiches gilt in Deutschland für AfD und Pegida. Der gewalttätige Antisemitismus kommt heute nicht von rechts, auch wenn die irreführenden Statistiken etwas anderes sagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eric Rudolph, Gundolf Köhler, Breivik, NSU, sächsische Wehrsportgruppen, ...



Wie lautet noch gleich eines deiner Lieblingswörter?



Spoiler






Poulton schrieb:


> [..] dann aber unabhängig davon und ohne *Whataboutism.*





Poulton schrieb:


> [..] Zu dem Rest: Jede Menge *whataboutism.* Man kennt es ja.





Poulton schrieb:


> [..] Aber Danke das du ein Paradebeispiel für *Whataboutism * geliefert hast.






Also bitte. 

Darüber hinaus, wenn du das Spiel „gegenseitiges aufrechnen“ spielen willst, dann mache es auch richtig und vergleiche mal die Opferzahlen. Alleine der Anschlag in Paris 2015 hat mehr Opfer als alle von dir genannten.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wird die Statistik so „geführt“, wie die in Brandenburg?
> 
> Weil dann weiß man zumindest, was man davon halten soll. Aber in einem Land, wo die Arbeitslosenzahl jeden Monat geschönigt werden und der Armutsbericht das Papier, auf dem er steht, nichts wert ist, verwundert auch das nicht.



Ganz ploetzlich faellt mir ein Zitat aus dem dritten Indiana Jones ein:

"Was sagt ihnen dieses Buch?" "Es sagt mir, dass im Stechschritt marschierende Idioten wie sie die Buecher lieber lesen sollten, anstatt sie zu verbrennen."

Ersetze "Buecher" mit "Statistiken" und zeige mir den methodischen Fehler bei der Erhebung und Auswertung der Daten, anstatt in der rechten Spur zu marschieren und "Luegenpresse, Luegenpresse" zu schreien. Dann haetten wir auch ein Fundament fuer eine Diskussion. Aber leider ist Beweise zu ignorieren und mit der naechsten, themenfernen (oder was haben Armutsbericht und Arbeitslosenquote mit der Kriminalstatistik zu tun?) und wiederum unbewiesenen Behauptung zu parieren Standardrepertoire aller Verbalextremisten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, wenn du das Spiel „gegenseitiges aufrechnen“ spielen willst, dann mache es auch richtig und vergleiche mal die Opferzahlen. Alleine der Anschlag in Paris 2015 hat mehr Opfer als alle von dir genannten.



Warum sollte er? Spielen wir hier Super Mario? Es ist voellig egal, wer den "Highscore" haelt. Es geht darum, Verhalten zu verstehen und zuzuordnen. Und Deine These "Musel = Bombe" mag dem schlicht gestrickten Leser vielleicht ein Like entlocken - ist aber trotzdem zynisch, dumm und falsch.

Wenn Du nach Vergleichen suchst, um _vergleichen_ (nicht Tote zaehlen) zu koennen - der Nordirland-Konflikt ist Dir sicher ein Begriff? Katholiken vs. Protestanten. Ganz einfach und doch sehr viel komplizierter.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> und wiederum unbewiesenen Behauptung zu parieren Standardrepertoire aller Verbalextremisten.



Das der Armutsbericht geschönt ist ist alles andere als unbelegt, das haben sogar unsere öffentlich rechtlichen Medien aufgegriffen und kritisiert. Was die Arbeitslosenzahlen angeht sind die zwar nicht direkt geschönt, aber schon so aufbereitet worden das man schon genau hinschauen muss wer jetzt eigentlich alles genau reinfällt, man kann also durchaus behaupten das es bewusst so gestaltet wurde das es nicht direkt ablesbar ist, ebenfalls durch öffentlich rechtliche Medien aufgegriffen und behandelt worden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ganz ploetzlich faellt mir ein Zitat aus dem dritten Indiana Jones ein:
> 
> "Was sagt ihnen dieses Buch?" "Es sagt mir, dass im Stechschritt marschierende Idioten wie sie die Buecher lieber lesen sollten, anstatt sie zu verbrennen."
> 
> Ersetze "Buecher" mit "Statistiken" und zeige mir den methodischen Fehler bei der Erhebung und Auswertung der Daten, anstatt in der rechten Spur zu marschieren und "Luegenpresse, Luegenpresse" zu schreien. Dann haetten wir auch ein Fundament fuer eine Diskussion. Aber leider ist Beweise zu ignorieren und mit der naechsten, themenfernen (oder was haben Armutsbericht und Arbeitslosenquote mit der Kriminalstatistik zu tun?) und wiederum unbewiesenen Behauptung zu parieren Standardrepertoire aller Verbalextremisten.



Es geht darum, dass Statistiken, die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind, nicht als Grundlage für irgendwelche Aussagen dienen.

Ich habe eine Quelle genannt, aus der hervorgeht, dass die Polizeistatistik nicht sauber geführt wird. Daher kann ich deine Schlussfolgerung über die Statistik nicht teilen. Und der Armutsbericht und die Arbeitslosenquote waren Beispiele dafür, dass es nicht das erste Mal ist, dass Statistiken geschönigt werden, damit sie in die politische Agenda passen.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Spielen wir hier Super Mario? Es ist voellig egal, wer den "Highscore" haelt. Es geht darum, Verhalten zu verstehen und zuzuordnen. Und Deine These "Musel = Bombe" mag dem schlicht gestrickten Leser vielleicht ein Like entlocken - ist aber trotzdem zynisch, dumm und falsch.



Da das nicht meine These ist, ist die Grundaussage schlicht falsch. Aber hey, dass hier nicht gelesen wird, sondern interpretiert, weiß ich nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

- Offtopic -


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das der Armutsbericht geschönt ist ist alles andere als unbelegt


Gegen Armut muss man nur die Linken zählen. Wären sie an der Regierung, würden unsere 45 reichsten Familien sofort ihren fiskalen Wohnsitz ins Ausland verlegen. Damit würde das Durchschnittseinkommen und Durchschnittsvermögen so weit absinken, dass auf einen Schlag ca. 10% der Deutschen nicht mehr arm wären. Toll, was Statistik alles kann. Wir machen die Menschen ärmer und es gibt weniger Armut.

Armut in Deutschland ist ein beschämendes Problem, gerade wenn ich an die letzten Trümmerfrauen denke, die im Elend ihr Dasein fristen. Und trotzdem sollte man die Zahlen nur mit Bedacht anzweifeln. Nicht die Zahlen wurden gefälscht, sondern im Bericht interpretierende Kommentare geschönigt. Das ist etwas ganz anderes. Versuch dann einem bulgarischen Rentner mit 150,-€ im Monat zu vermitteln, dass es bei uns Armut gibt. Statistik ist immer etwas relatives. Und ja, es ist schön, wenn wir beide der Meinung sind, dass am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende eindeutig mehr gemacht werden muss. Es gibt nur zwei Parteien, die dieses Thema auf der Agenda haben. Die AfD ist das nicht, die interessiert sich nicht für "Volksschädlinge" und "Schmarotzer".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Statistiken, die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind


Und das ist genau das Stammtisch Gegröle der AfD nahen Sturmtruppen. Einfach mal pauschal Statistiken, die einem nicht in den Kram passen als Fakenews bezeichnen. So geht das nicht. Man sollte etwas mehr Mühe investieren, Datenbasen hinterfragen ("oh, nur tauschend Befragte, also keine relevante Studie"), man sollte sauber interpretieren und nicht zählen, schaut man z.B. auf Kriminalitätsstatistiken, in denen die rechten Strolche 25 Jähre Flüchtlinge mit 80 jährigen Frauen vergleichen und schwups zu dem FakeNews Schluss kommen, das Flüchtlinge gefährlich sind, anstatt zu erkennen, dass Straftaten von mittelalten Männern begangen werden.

Es liegt an der eigenen Kompetenz, Statistiken sinnvoll zu interpretieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Offtopic -
> 
> Gegen Armut muss man nur die Linken zählen. Wären sie an der Regierung, würden unsere 45 reichsten Familien sofort ihren fiskalen Wohnsitz ins Ausland verlegen. Damit würde das Durchschnittseinkommen und Durchschnittsvermögen so weit absinken, dass auf einen Schlag 10% der Deutschen weniger arm wären. Toll, was Statistik alles kann. Wir machen die Menschen ärmer und es gibt weniger Armut.
> 
> Armut in Deutschland ist ein beschämendes Problem, gerade wenn ich an die letzten Trümmerfrauen denke, die im Elend ihr Dasein fristen. Und trotzdem sollte man die Zahlen nur mit Bedacht anzweifeln. Nicht die Zahlen wurden gefälscht, sondern im Bericht interpretierende Kommentare geschönigt. Das ist etwas ganz anderes. Versuch dann einem bulgarischen Rentner mit 150,-€ im Monat zu vermitteln, dass es bei uns Armut gibt. Statistik ist immer etwas relatives. Und ja, es ist schön, wenn wir beide der Meinung sind, dass am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende eindeutig mehr gemacht werden muss. Es gibt nur zwei Parteien, die dieses Thema auf der Agenda haben.



Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das die Zahlen gefälscht sind, sondern das der Bericht geschönt ist. 
Ich wollte mitnichten damit zum Ausdruck bringen das die grundlegenden Zahlen anzuzweifeln wären, nur halt das sie sich in der Interpretation so zurechgebogen wird wies halt ins politische Program passt und natürlich ist Statistik bis zu einem gewissen Grad immer etwas relatives, genau wie Armut auch relativ ist. Im Vergleich zum Tagelöhner im Sahel ist der Bulgarische Renter immer noch gut dran, aber realtivieren kann man letztlich halt vieles und es macht keinen Sinn hier die gegebenfalls gegebene Armut eines Bulgarischen Renters gegen die eines Tagelöhners im Sahel aufrechnen zu wollen.

Und ja, das man gegen Armut in Europa was tun muss darin sind wir uns wohl beide unbestreitbar einig. 
Ist schließlich schon mehr als erbärmlich und beschämend das zum Beispiel jedes Jahr 40.000 Menschen in Europa den Kältetod sterben weil sie sich das heizen im Winter nicht mehr leisten können, oder jede Woche 6.000 Menschen das Angebot der Tafel, alleine in Essen, in Anspruch nehmen müssen, weil sie ansonsten nicht über den Monat kommen würden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das die Zahlen gefälscht sind, sondern das der Bericht geschönt ist.


Dann hatte ich dich mit meinem Schaum vor dem Mund falsch verstanden. Entschuldigung. 
Ich bin bei diesen Themen emotional etwas angegriffen, da kann es hier und da passieren, 
dass ich etwas hart formuliere. War nicht böse gemeint. Ich schätze Deine Beiträge, dass
sollte inzwischen klar geworden sein, auch wenn wir häufiger anderes Interpretieren.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Statistiken, die das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind, nicht als Grundlage für irgendwelche Aussagen dienen.



Wie gesagt - zeig mir den Fehler und wir haben eine Diskussionsgrundlage. Ansonsten ist bereits das unbedruckte Papier fuer mich mehr wert als das meiste, was Du hier zu diesem Themenkomplex gewoehnlich "beitraegst".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da das nicht meine These ist, ist die Grundaussage schlicht falsch.



Natuerlich ist das nicht Deine These - oder jedenfalls ist es nicht das, was Du hier schreibst (auch wenn bisweilen nicht mehr so viel dahin fehlt). Herr Meier sagt ja auch nicht, dass er N*ger Mist findet. Er sagt "nur", dass Herr Becker ein Halbn*ger ist und dass das Wort N*ger in seiner Jugend nicht herabwuerdigend gemeint war. Herr Gauland will Frau Oezoguz ja auch kein Leid zufuegen, sondern sie "nur" "entsorgen". Und Herr Hoecke will ja auch nicht den zweiten Weltkrieg verharmlosen und den Holocaust erst recht nicht. Er will "nur" eine "erinnerungspolitische Wende". Man bildet einfach Wortgruppen, die nicht zusammengehoeren, baut darauf, dass die Zielgruppe sie schon "verstehen" wird und dem Rest haelt man dann entgegen, dass das ja alles gar nicht so gemeint war, wie es natuerlich gemeint war.

Das Wort "Jude" aus einer deutschen Kehle ist heute - jedenfalls meistens - zum Glueck! auch nicht herabwuerdigend gemeint. Das war aber nicht immer so. Offensichtlich kommt es also nicht nur auf das Wort an, sondern auch auf den Satz, der das Wort umgibt und auf den Kontext, in dem der Satz gesprochen wird. Aber keine Sorge, ich gehe nicht wirklich davon aus, dass der braune Block der Einzeilerschreiber das versteht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach mal pauschal Statistiken, die einem nicht in den Kram passen als Fakenews bezeichnen.



Nicht pauschal. Sondern aufgrund einer Quelle, aus der hervorgeht, dass besagte Statistiken nicht sauber erhoben werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es liegt an der eigenen Kompetenz, Statistiken sinnvoll zu interpretieren.



Richtig. 

Und wenn der Ministerpräsident eines Bundesland offen zugibt, wie die Statistik zusammentragen wird und diese Methoden halt offenkundig fehlerbehaftet ist und ich ferner weiß, dass auch andere veröffentlichte Zahlen (ich habe auf den Armutsbericht und die Arbeitslosenzahlen verwiesen) dem politischen Willen entsprechend zubereitet werden, dann komme ich für mich zu dem Schluss, dass diese Statistik nicht sinnführend ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - zeig mir den Fehler und wir haben eine Diskussionsgrundlage.



Das habe ich. 

Es steht dir frei, die Quelle zu lesen oder aber es zu lassen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist bereits das unbedruckte Papier fuer mich mehr wert als das meiste, was Du hier zu diesem Themenkomplex gewoehnlich "beitraegst".



Für gewöhnlich gebe ich meistens Quellen mit an. Das Argumentum ad hominem ist übrigens nur ein Beweis für die fehlenden Argumente deinerseits. 

Soviel dazu, wer hier was „beiträgt“.




JePe schrieb:


> Herr Meier sagt ja auch nicht, dass er N*ger Mist findet. Er sagt "nur", dass Herr Becker ein Halbn*ger ist und dass das Wort N*ger in seiner Jugend nicht herabwuerdigend gemeint war. Herr Gauland will Frau Oezoguz ja auch kein Leid zufuegen, sondern sie "nur" "entsorgen". Und Herr Hoecke will ja auch nicht den zweiten Weltkrieg verharmlosen und den Holocaust erst recht nicht. Er will "nur" eine "erinnerungspolitische Wende".



Sofern es justiziabel ist, steht es dir frei dich an die Polizei/Gerichte/Anwälte zu wenden, ansonsten ist es – noch – der Ausdruck der im Grundgesetz garantierten Meinungsfreiheit.

Darüber hinaus, was sollen die Strohmannargumente? 

Ich bin kein AfD Mitglied und daher nicht für die Aussagen von irgendwelchen Politiker zuständig. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das Wort "Jude" aus einer deutschen Kehle ist heute - jedenfalls meistens - zum Glueck! auch nicht herabwuerdigend gemeint.



Stimmt. Das Wort „Jude“ als Beleidigung kommt heute meist aus einer anderen Kehle. 

Aber da kann der aufrechte Kämpfer schon mal einen Gewissenskonflikt bekommen. 

Ist natürlich doof, wenn Opfer und Täter nicht ins Weltbild passen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht pauschal. Sondern aufgrund einer Quelle, aus der hervorgeht, dass besagte Statistiken nicht sauber erhoben werden.


Dann schau sie Dir heute noch mal an:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

Habe ich. In der Quelle sind noch weitere Verlinkung zu dem Thema. 

Aber ich verstehe schon, was das Ziel ist. Da man es nicht widerlegen kann, macht man es halt lächerlich.

Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.



Den Spruch bringst du gefühlt 100x pro Thread.
Ändert aber leider nichts daran, dass Ideologien erst mal nichts mit Religion zu tun hat.
Es gibt nur Leute, die ihre Ideologien hinter dem Mantel der Religion verstecken. Schau dir die christlichen Rechten in den USA an, wenn sie wieder eine Abtreibungsklinik in die Luft sprengen oder Ärzte angreifen.
Hat nichts mit der Religion an sich zu tun, nur eben damit, dass einige wenige sie für sich so auslegen und das hast du eben überall.

Ich frage mich ja, was Atheisten so auslegen und wen die wegbomben. Hab da jedenfalls noch keinen gesehen. 
Ich selbst halte mich an empirische Fakten und da braucht es weder eine Religion noch irgendeinen "Übervater". 
Und flach ist die Erde auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Aber ich verstehe schon, was das Ziel ist. Da man es nicht widerlegen kann, macht man es halt lächerlich....


Einfach etwas entspannter sein und auch mal lachen.

Datenerhebungen sind immer fehlerhaft, die Frage ist dann nur, wie relevant es ist. Arbeitslosenzahlen werden im Vergleich gesehen, um zu beurteilen, was passiert. Da die Erhebungsmethoden gleich bleiben, sind es ziemlich konstant bleibende Fehler. Der Armutsbericht ist ebenso nur als Gradmesser zu sehen, weil Armut etwas sehr spezifisches ist. Im Wendland kann man mit wenig Geld sehr gut leben, in München gar nicht. Viele alter mütter haben gelernt mit 600,-€ klar zu kommen, vielen jüngeren reichen auch 2000,-€ Einkommen nicht und sie überschulden sich masslos. Gerade die Armutsdefinition halte ich für hinterfragbar. Nichtsdestotrotz geht es auch hier um Entwicklungen, weniger um absolute Zahlen, und dazu taugt der Bericht, trotz berechtigter Kritik



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber leider nichts daran, dass Ideologien erst mal nichts mit Religion zu tun hat..


Es ist doch eine beliebte Methode der rechten Verschwörungsfritzen. Auch die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse der Klimaforschung werden zur "Klimakirche". So sind sie halt. Der Unterschied von Religion und Ideologie ist fließen. Was sind z.B. Scientologen für Dich? Und trotzdem geht es hier nur darum, gläubigen Menschen den Verfassungsmäßig garantierten Schutz zu nehmen. Das sind juristische Winkelzüge. Genuso machten es die Nazis mit den Juden. Zuerst wurde ihnen mit den Rassengesetzen der Menschenstatus entzogen, danach konnten sie formaljuristisch korrekt wie Tiere behandelt werden. Da reiht sich die AfD in guter Tradition der NSDAP ein. Die Parallenen werden immer offensichtlicher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber leider nichts daran, dass Ideologien erst mal nichts mit Religion zu tun hat.



Religionen sind Ideologien. Ist letztlich nur ein Synonym für Weltanschauung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Leute, die ihre Ideologien hinter dem Mantel der Religion verstecken. Schau dir die christlichen Rechten in den USA an, wenn sie wieder eine Abtreibungsklinik in die Luft sprengen oder Ärzte angreifen. Hat nichts mit der Religion an sich zu tun, nur eben damit, dass einige wenige sie für sich so auslegen und das hast du eben überall.



Nur das christliche Extremisten im Widerspruch zu ihrer Religion handeln, wenn sie so etwas tun. 

Wie würdest du einen Veganer nennen, der Fleisch ist?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, was Atheisten so auslegen und wen die wegbomben. Hab da jedenfalls noch keinen gesehen.



Weil Atheisten auch nicht den Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit ihrer These haben. Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich selbst halte mich an empirische Fakten und da braucht es weder eine Religion noch irgendeinen "Übervater". Und flach ist die Erde auch nicht.



Aber sie ist hohl. Und in Neuschwabenland ist der Zugang 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Datenerhebungen sind immer fehlerhaft, die Frage ist dann nur, wie relevant es ist. Arbeitslosenzahlen werden im Vergleich gesehen, um zu beurteilen, was passiert. Da die Erhebungsmethoden gleich bleiben, sind es ziemlich konstant bleibende Fehler. Der Armutsbericht ist ebenso nur als Gradmesser zu sehen, weil Armut etwas sehr spezifisches ist. Im Wendland kann man mit wenig Geld sehr gut leben, in München gar nicht. Viele alter mütter haben gelernt mit 600,-€ klar zu kommen, vielen jüngeren reichen auch 2000,-€ Einkommen nicht und sie überschulden sich masslos. Gerade die Armutsdefinition halte ich für hinterfragbar. Nichtsdestotrotz geht es auch hier um Entwicklungen, weniger um absolute Zahlen, und dazu taugt der Bericht, trotz berechtigter Kritik



Über die Fehler bzw. die politische Schönfärberei besagter Statistiken können wir gerne in einem anderen Thread diskutieren, mir ging es nur um die grundsätzliche Feststellung, dass die Politik keine Probleme damit hat, Statistiken zu präsentieren, die entweder fragwürdig zustande gekommen sind oder aber richtig erhobene Statistiken fragwürdig auszulegen, solange es nur in die politische Agenda passt.

Und der Armutsbericht und die Arbeitslosenzahlen sind meiner Meinung nach, die bekannteste Beispiele für diese Methode.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ach so läuft der Hase. Sie wollten ja "nur Karriere machen" und haben es ja nicht so gemeint. Aber bei der Union war man schon immer groß darin, Rechtsextreme zu verharmlosen: jungle.world - Bluhende Sumpflandschaften
> 
> 
> Wollen? Sie dürfen es "dank" kirchlichen Arbeitsrecht sogar verlangen. Etwas, was weder bei Beamten, noch bei normalen Angestellten verlangt werden darf, ohne sich einer Klage wegen Verstoß u.a. gegen das AGG konfrontiert zu sehen.



So ist meine Tante jetzt eine gläubige Christin weil sie bei einem kirchlichen Träger arbeitet und getauft ist oder gilt Papier=Lebenseinstellung nur bei Leuten mit NSDAP Parteiausweis?

Es ist natürlich zu verabscheuen, wenn jemand wegen der Karriere der NSDAP beigetreten ist, aber es heißt nicht automatisch, dass er ein überzeugter Nazi war.


Wie gesagt, lies mal Sebastian Haffner. Ein Historiker, Jude und jemand der den ganzen Mist selbst mitbekommen hat.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das habe ich.
> 
> Es steht dir frei, die Quelle zu lesen oder aber es zu lassen.



Die "Quelle" ist ein Blog, in dem es einen Link gibt, wo man angeblich ein Interview hoeren kann ... tatsaechlich aber nur eine Fehlermeldung zu lesen bekommt. Nach ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden Google-Suche habe ich dann das hier gefunden. Ich wuerde ja gerne sagen, dass ich ueberrascht war, aber ...

Wie genau entkraeftet Deine "Quelle" nun gleich nochmal die Statistiken des Bundeskriminalamtes?

Ach Ja. Gar nicht. Nur eine weitere "da koennte ja was dran sein"-Duftmarke, an der ein paar andere Koeter schon schnueffeln werden.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, lies mal Sebastian Haffner. Ein Historiker, Jude und jemand der den ganzen Mist selbst mitbekommen hat.


Rein interessehalber: Schon die Dialektik der Aufklärung von Adorno und Horkheimer gelesen?


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

Die Intention des Autors ist also das ca. 2,2 Milliarden Anhänger des Islams gleichzeitig Nazis sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Die "Quelle" ist ein Blog, in dem es einen Link gibt, wo man angeblich ein Interview hoeren kann ... tatsaechlich aber nur eine Fehlermeldung zu lesen bekommt.



Beitrag ist älter, vermutlich ist die Seite deshalb nicht mehr verfügbar.



JePe schrieb:


> Nach ungefaehr 1,5 Sekunden Google-Suche habe ich dann das hier gefunden. Ich wuerde ja gerne sagen, dass ich ueberrascht war, aber ... .



Welch Überraschung, man streitet es ab. 

Weil Politiker ja dafür bekannt sind, dass sie sofort etwas zugeben 



JePe schrieb:


> Ach Ja. Gar nicht. Nur eine weitere "da koennte ja was dran sein"-Duftmarke, an der ein paar andere Koeter schon schnueffeln werden.



Darüber hinaus sind ja noch weitere Quellen in der Quelle verlinkt, die ein Bild des Vertuschens zeigen. 

Aber die Wortwahl zeigt mal wieder, dass man keine Argumente hat. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welch Überraschung, man streitet es ab.


Du hast noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Betrügen und Uminterpretieren verstanden.
Betrügen ist das, was Trump oder die AfD immer wieder machen, wenn sich Zahlen aus 
der hohlen Hand gewürfelt und verbreitet werden. Das ist Betrug, aber deren Wähler
wollen so etwas und lieben es, solange es der eigenen Meinung entspricht.

Die Arbeitslosenstatistik ist methodisch klar und deutlich definiert, aber eben hinterfragbar.
Warum werden von einer Ehe nur ein Arbeitsloser gezählt und nicht beide, was ist mit Früh-
rentnern, die durch Arbeitsplatzverlust in Frührente geschickt werden, das mit Arbeits-
suchenden in Umschulung? Aber genau diese Zahlen findet man ebenso und kann sie bei
Bedarf addieren. 

Wie immer beginnt die Interpretation einer Statistik damit, die Methode der Datenerfassung 
zu beleuchten. Denn in der Regel ist nicht die Statistik "falsch", wie der Oberfälscher und
Oberpropagandist Churchil zur Ablenkung in die Welt setzte, sondern die Interpretation
der Daten ist Hanebüchener Mist.

Dir geht es doch nur um Deine Agenda und um tägliche Zersetzung_ "Die da oben betrügen uns"_,
sowie _"Alle Moslems sind Terroristen und müssen ausgewiesen werden "_ sowie  _"Flüchtlinge sind
 Volksschädlinge und müssen an der Grenze erschossen werden." _So zumindest stellen sich
Deine Beiträge für mich dar. Meist subtil, aber es läuft immer auf diese drei Themen hinaus.
Und damit bist auch Du in der guten tausendjährigen Tradition der Gruppe, die diese Methode 
perfekt zur Manipulation beherrschten. Die Zahlen werden von den Arbeitsämter korrekt
gemeldet. Oder willst Du behaupten, dass tausende treuer Beamte  mogeln und betrügen?


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Zahlen findet man ebenso und kann sie bei
> Bedarf addieren.


Oder gleich nach Unterbeschäftigung suchen. Denn die wird auch von der Arbeitsagentur zusammen mit den Arbeitslosenzahlen genannt plus die genaue Definition. 



> Wie immer beginnt die Interpretation einer Statistik damit, die methode der Datenerfassung
> zu beleuchten.


Es kommt m.M. nach noch ein anderes Problem hinzu: Die  Definition welche Wissenschaftler (und Statistiker) von  Begriffen haben,  sind nicht immer deckungsgleich mit denen, die  landläufig von ihnen herrschen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meist subtil, aber es läuft immer auf diese drei Themen hinaus.


Du hast den vierten Punkt vergessen: Zuwanderung ja, aber nur wenn der  Zuwanderer mindestens ein oder mehrere MINT-Fächer studiert hat (Geistenswissenschaften sind ja schließlich pfui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sowie weder links, muslimisch und/oder ein armer Schlucker ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es kommt m.M. nach noch ein anderes Problem hinzu: Die  Definition welche Wissenschaftler (und Statistiker) von  Begriffen haben,  sind nicht immer deckungsgleich mit denen, die  landläufig von ihnen herrschen.


Es sind vor allem Juristen, die umgangssprachlich belegte Begriffe anders verwenden als Otto Normal. In der Wissenschaft werden in der Regel neue Begriffe mit griechischer oder lateinischer Herkunft gewählt, Juristen dagegen definieren z.B. den Begriff Moslem streng und eindeutig und die sich ergebende Menge ist eben nicht mehr deckungsgleich mit Lise Müllers empfinden der Situation, darum muss es alles ein großer Betrug sein.


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Schon die Dialektik der Aufklärung von Adorno und Horkheimer gelesen?



Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass du jemals eine Frage beantwortet hast.

Wie sahen wohl deine Mathearbeiten in der Schule aus?


Spoiler



Aufgabe: Berechnen sie den Flächeninhalt eines Kreise mit dem Radius r=3cm.
Poulton: Haben sie mal den Flächeninhalt eines Quadrates mit der Seitenlänge a=4cm ausgerechnet?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2022)

Vor allem komisch, dass solche Nazis immer wieder gegen Islamisten hetzen, wo es doch die gleiche faschistische Ideologie ist. Antisemitismus und Queerfeindlichkeit ist identisch, nur der Rassenhass wurde gegen Religion ausgetauscht. 
Hitler würde das nicht nur gefallen, die Nazis haben den Islamismus sogar erst geschaffen. 









						Made in Germany
					

In seiner Tafelnummer klärt Claus von Wagner seine Anstaltskollegen über die Rolle Deutschlands in der geschichtlichen Entwicklung des Irans auf.




					www.zdf.de
				











						Nazi-Propaganda auf Arabisch
					

In ägyptischen, palästinensischen oder syrischen Medien stößt man heute schnell auf antijüdische Karikaturen und Hassfilme, die an die Propaganda der Nationalsozialisten erinnern. Kein Zufall, denn in den 30er und 40er Jahren wurde von Berlin aus auch auf Arabisch antisemitische Agitation...




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de


----------



## hoffgang (12. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hitler würde das nicht nur gefallen, die Nazis haben den Islamismus sogar erst geschaffen.



Nein.
Einfach nein.
Du benutzt entweder den Begriff des Islamismus falsch, oder du missverstehst die Geschichte des Islam und seine Entwicklung 
a.) In seinen verschiedenen Abspaltungen
b.) In verschiedenen Ländern

Du tust deiner Argumentation mit so einer Behauptung halt absolut keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hitler würde das nicht nur gefallen, die Nazis haben den Islamismus sogar erst geschaffen.



Glaub ich eher weniger das es stimmt aber der Islam war Bündnispartner von Hitler weil es da Gemeinsamkeiten gab.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

"Der Islam"... Was für ein Bullshit!

Komplexität redundant herunterzubrechen ist und war schon immer das ideale Mittel, um das eigene Weltbild zu festigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hitler würde das nicht nur gefallen, *die Nazis haben den Islamismus sogar erst geschaffen*.


Nein haben sie nicht.
Formen von radikalen Islamismus und ausgeprägter Judenfeindlichkeit, im Islam, gab es bereits verstärkt in den Jahrzehnten vor Hitler, u.a. mit immer wieder aufkeimenden Ausschreitungen, gegen Juden, um und nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg und liegen in ihren Ursachen und Entwicklungen noch deutlich weiter zurück, wie auch die europäische / christliche Judenfeindlichkeit und immer wiederkehrende Progromme gegen Juden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht.
> Formen von radikalen Islamismus und ausgeprägter Judenfeindlichkeit, im Islam, gab es bereits verstärkt in den Jahrzehnten vor Hitler, u.a. mit immer wieder aufkeimenden Ausschreitungen, gegen Juden, um und nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg und liegen in ihren Ursachen und Entwicklungen noch deutlich weiter zurück, wie auch die europäische / christliche Judenfeindlichkeit und immer wiederkehrende Progromme gegen Juden.


Juden haben über Jahrhunderte friedlich im Orient gelebt. Jüdische Philosophen schreiben sogar, dass ihre Zeit unter den Muslimen in Andalusien, ihre goldene Ära der Philosophie hatten. Juden wurden im Mittelalter im osmanischen Reich herzlich empfangen, nachdem sie in Europa gejagt wurden. Während des 2. Weltkriegs haben muslimische Albaner Juden in ihren Häusern versteckt. Muslimen per se Judenfeindlichkeit zuzusprechen ist damit historisch nicht haltbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Juden haben über Jahrhunderte friedlich im Orient gelebt. Jüdische Philosophen schreiben sogar, dass ihre Zeit unter den Muslimen in Andalusien, ihre goldene Ära der Philosophie hatten. Juden wurden im Mittelalter im osmanischen Reich herzlich empfangen, nachdem sie in Europa gejagt wurden. Während des 2. Weltkriegs haben muslimische Albaner Juden in ihren Häusern versteckt. Muslimen per se Judenfeindlichkeit zuzusprechen ist damit historisch nicht haltbar.


Schrieb ich auch nicht.
Ich schrieb das die es islamistische Tendenzen und Judenfeindlichkeit bereits in den Jahrzehnten vor Hitler gab, was der Fall war und nicht zuletzt auch an derverstärkten Einwanderung von Juden, nach Palestina, ab Beginn der 1900er Jahre lag.

Nur das die dafür zu der Zeit angeführten Gründe dann teilweseise mit Dingen begründet / konstruiert wurden, die teils länger in der Geschichte zurück lagen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ausgeprägter Judenfeindlichkeit, im Islam


Damit hast du es aber. Es gibt keine ausgeprägte Judenfeindlichkeit im Islam, die gäbe es dann nämlich logischerweise auch unter den Muslimen und das stimmt de facto einfach nicht. Und der Islam *≠* Islamismus. Die heutige Haltung der vieler Muslime ist antizionistisch, aber nicht antijüdisch, und das hat einzig und allein politische Gründe.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> "Der Islam"... Was für ein Bullshit!
> 
> Komplexität redundant herunterzubrechen ist und war schon immer das ideale Mittel, um das eigene Weltbild zu festigen.



Ja ich mein ja den poltischen Islam also das Bündnis mit* Mohammed Amin al-Husseini.*


----------



## DKK007 (12. Dezember 2022)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein.
> Einfach nein.
> Du benutzt entweder den Begriff des Islamismus falsch, oder du missverstehst die Geschichte des Islam und seine Entwicklung
> a.) In seinen verschiedenen Abspaltungen
> ...



Die meisten Abspaltungen wie IS oder AlShabab kamen erst in den letzen Jahren auf.

Der Rest ist oben mit den Quellen belegt.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Dezember 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Rest ist oben mit den Quellen belegt.


Die "Anstalt" ist eine Quelle?
Ernsthaft, vielleicht in deiner Welt, in einer seriösen bestimmt nicht, man muss sich nur ansehen was diese Sendung und ihre "Macher" zur Annexion der Krim, Krieg im Donbass und allgemein Putin veröffentlich haben, um zu wissen, das die je nach belieben ihre Fakten wählen und teilweise übelste Propaganda verbreiten.
Die Anstalt taugt als Quelle so viel wie dein Klopapier!


DKK007 schrieb:


> Hitler würde das nicht nur gefallen, die Nazis haben den Islamismus sogar erst geschaffen.


Das ist eine glatte Lüge und Geschichtsfälschung, Deutschland und Deutsche hatten so gut wie gar keinen Einfluss auf den Islam und seine Entwicklung.
Du solltest dich erstmal belesen und schlau machen und begreifen welche Einflüsse es auf den Islam gab und wo z.B. radikaler Islam wie zum Beispiel Vorläufer des Salafismus herkommt.









						Wahhabiten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Der eigentliche große Auslöser zur Verbreitung und späteren Macht des Wahabismus durch die Familiie Saud und die "Besetzung" von Mekka und Medina war die









						Arabische Revolte – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Der "Judenhass" wurde maßgeblich dadurch ausgelöst:









						Balfour-Deklaration – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Es ist ziemlich "normal" das wenn eine staatliche Institution, sammt Volk ~ 2000 Jahre von einem bestimmten Ort verschwunden war, um dann wieder aufzutauchen, um einen eigenen Staat zu fordern, dass das zwangsläufig zu einem Rattenschwanz an Problemen führt.

Es war übrigens die deutsche OHL unter General Falkenhayn vor Ort in Palästina und das deutsche Außenamt in Konstantinopel, die 1918 schon vorbereitete Progrome gegen die jüdischen Siedler und Wüstenmärsche analog der Armenier (Genozid) 1918 verhinderten!








						Cemal Pascha – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Erich von Falkenhayn – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wie es dann weiterging kann man selber recherchieren wie z.B. hier





						Arabischer Aufstand – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wie du auf den Trichter kommst, die Nazis hätten den Islamismus erfunden oder Deutschland hätte maßgeblichen Anteil daran oder überhaupt Einfluss auf den Islam gehabt erschließt sich ausschließ dir, mit der Historie und Geschichtsschreibung hat das rein gar nichts zu tun!



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Juden haben über Jahrhunderte friedlich im Orient gelebt. Jüdische Philosophen schreiben sogar, dass ihre Zeit unter den Muslimen in Andalusien, ihre goldene Ära der Philosophie hatten. Juden wurden im Mittelalter im osmanischen Reich herzlich empfangen, nachdem sie in Europa gejagt wurden. Während des 2. Weltkriegs haben muslimische Albaner Juden in ihren Häusern versteckt. Muslimen per se Judenfeindlichkeit zuzusprechen ist damit historisch nicht haltbar.





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Damit hast du es aber. Es gibt keine ausgeprägte Judenfeindlichkeit im Islam, die gäbe es dann nämlich logischerweise auch unter den Muslimen und das stimmt de facto einfach nicht. Und der Islam *≠* Islamismus. Die heutige Haltung der vieler Muslime ist antizionistisch, aber nicht antijüdisch, und das hat einzig und allein politische Gründe.


Ich weiß zu wenig über den Islam um das umfassend einschätzen zu können, deine Ausführungen hören sich nach meinem Wissenstand erst mal logisch an, nichts desto trotz, habt ihr im Islam genauso wie wir (eher Vergangenheit) durchaus Probleme im und um den Islam. Da wäre der Gegensatz/Feindschaft Suniten gegenüber Schiiten, der immer wieder auch politisch instrumentalisiert wird. Darüber hinaus habt ihr durchaus sehr große Probleme durch radikale Strömungen/Auslegungen des Islam (analog z.B. Jesuiten oder Calvinisten), wie z.B. den Wahabismus.
Es ist nun allseits bekannt das gerade Saudi Arabien und andere Golf Emirate rund um die Welt durch ihr Öl Geld "radikale" Islamschulen aufbauen und verbreiten und dort radikale Strömungen gelehrt werden, die den Islam eben auch poltisch instrumentalisieren. Das ist jetzt keine Raketen Wissenschaft, sondern kann man überall nachlesen.

Darüber hinaus ist mir bekannt, dass es den Islam so gar nicht gibt, sondern eben verschiedene Strömungen, die sich "politisch/historisch" auch danach richten, wo sie sich entwickelt haben. In der arabischen Welt gibt es ja durchaus sehr unterschiedliche "Kulturen", einmal wirkliche Nationen wie die Türkei/Osmanen, die Perser (heutiger Iran) und die Ägypter, der ganze Rest waren nach meinem Wissen (bitte korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege) eher Beduinen mit einem anderen Islamverständnis, die erst die letzten 150 Jahre überhaupt sesshaft geworden sind.
Insoweit gibt es in Teilen dieser Länder eben auch eher ein schwieriges Verhältnis zur Nation, was natürlich durch den Versailler Vertrag und und der Kolonial Politik der Franzosen und Engländer zwischen 1880 und 1950 erschwert wurde. Die Struktur ist nach meinem Wissen sehr stark Familien (Clan) bestimmt und eben auch deren Auslegung des Islam.


----------

